# Hammersmith Hospital...part 24



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies










Happy Easter



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

There was something in the papers the other day about folic acid being v.good for swimmers. Perhaps you could get him to do that?


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

I though I would post our list as we have a new thread so everyone can see what happening 

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! 21st March 2008  * 

 
*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  

*yellowrose (Nicky)-* On 2ww for 2nd ICSI - testing 24th of March   
*Julie-Anne -* On 2ww for 4th IVF - testing 1st April  
*JandJ -* Started DR for LP for 1st IVF/ICSI 13th March-  
*Wendy woo-* - Trying for 2nd-LP- Started stimming for ICSI 17th March   
*Rafs-* Started DR for FET 20th March  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*wannabemum08 * Appointment Mr L 8th of April and looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*puddykat * looking to try for 2nd Hammersmith baby. Stimming mid April 08 -  
*Scooter *looking to try for 2nd Hammersmith baby May 08 seeing Mr T April -  
*Koko78 * - Starting DR for 1st ICSI 1st of April 08 
*NorthernFox * Starting 1st IVF April/May 08 
*bobbi3 * - Starting NHS 1st IVF May/June SP 2008 
*Nikki2008*- Looking to do 4th IVF May 08 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Gaye* Has 1st appointment April 2008 - 
*nichola1975 (Nicky) * Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
*Totyu-* Having follow up after 2nd IVF abandoned and consultation at Guys for NHS treatment   
*Chris x * having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
*Secret Broody * Review appointment end of April 
*candistar1*- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
*Future Mummy - * Had laparoscopy and dye in France Feb after 3rd IVF. TTC naturally 6 months then looking to move to Lister   

*MUMMIES TO BE*    

*Shania35 *  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008   
* saffronL* -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008   
*Hush*-  from FET Dec07 - scan booked 31st Dec Monday.  
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF   
*alim7482 (Ali)- *  21st Nov 07 after for 1st IVF   Twins!
*Angie -*  Aug from TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF    
 
*HH MUMMIES * 

*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgirl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck*

*loubeedood-* Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Odette -* appt for DE at IVI Barcelona    

If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie ​
*Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167*​


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Just wanted to see how a few hammersmith girls are progressing

woo- I know you were having a baseline scan on the 12th. Hope your doing well- are you still stimming or have you progressed? Goodluck

Yellowrose-      for the 24th

J&J- how is the DR? When is your scan? Good luck too

Koko78 - not long until you are starting. are you all set?

Hi to all I've missed - hope your having an excellent easter


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I just wanted to post on our new home and wish everyone a Happy Easter!!

I read in the paper the other day too also about men eating brocolli and taking folic acid helps mens fertility. I was deeply chuffed when my DH came home that evening and said 'babes, I like brocolli, could you buy some more of it and these vitamins for me to take?' I nearly hit the floor 

I was also advised by 2 other girlfriends about 'The Secret' book...I'm going out right now to buy a copy and spread more positive vibes to all around me, in my life and even the world (why stop there!!!).  

Good luck to all having treatments, Congrats to those with positive results 

Secret Broody  
xx


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello All
I don't often post on FF but am always reading and have learnt so much. 
Well I was meant to start DR on the 29th but my AF was late so am now stabbing on the 1st of April. I have got my drugs and when I went to HH the lady showed me how to do the injections but I did not get to even touch a syringe. I am thinking about ding a dummy run and just stabbing myself with a needle as I will be away with work when I start and will be sharing a room and don't want anyone else to know.
I hope everyone else is doing well and not eating to many chocolate eggs!
Thanks Julie-Anne for putting me on the list, it is really exciting seeing that I will be up so soon.
KoKo


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

OK so I'll admit it- I've eaten 6 crème eggs today and now I feel really sick- am I the only really naughty Hammersmith girl    

Nicky- thanks for the pm and mega baby dust for Monday    

totyu- thanks for the pm- happy reading hun  

Koko- I've changed your start date on the list- not long now- good idea to practise with the needle if your nervous- you could always get some emla cream to make it easier for your first goes. I found my tummy the easiest place and really didn’t feel them as have a lovely layer of padding. DH offered but with visions of him doing it like a javelin thrower I decided best not  

Secret broody - good luck with the secret. Your dh sounds very good. If you ever read my 2ww diary you will see the list of things I used to force dh to have before I gave up. Sadly he’s a non vegetable (chips don’t count) eating, coke drinking etc bloke who would never let anything green past his lips. If I've heard the comment about not getting to the top of the food chain to eat rabbit food a 100 times then I would be being conservative. No broccoli for him so well done your dh. I used to have dh on a high dose of folic acid among other things so interesting that is now may help improve the quality of their swimmers . Anyway good luck.


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All Again,

I just wanted to update you all that I've just come back from the Holland & Barrett store to find that they have a special offer on Folic Acid 400mu. They're normally £4.50 but they're now down to 99p!!! Just thought I'd spread the discount around. Offer's until 2nd April.

*Julie Ann*- Thanks for the info and the well wishes- I read your 2ww- Interesting stuff and congrats!!!  I'll be definitely taking a leaf or two or in fact all of it from you book!!! DH was exactly like yours, but I ended up experimenting with vegetables mixed with meat or fish and he'll eat it now whereas before the veg would be left orphaned on the plate!!  Question: Holland & Barrett sells the 800mu Folic Acid too, did you get your DH on the 400mu or the 800mu? I got the 400mu as i didn't know if you could OD on Folic Acid and have a reverse affect? 

*Northern Fox*- Thanks for the PM, I hope you're well x

Thanks
Secret Broody


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Secret Broody

My DH is on the Zita West male vits.  He takes 3 a day and they have 405mu per capsule.  Can't tell you about reverse effects as he hasn't had repeat SA done yet.

Hope this helps

Love Gaye

PS Lovin the snow for easter!


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Happy Easter everyone, 

I have recently finished 6 months of Clomid at Queen Charlottes and have my follow-up appointment on Wed. I have a few questions rattlng round my head, and I'd like to be prepared for my appointment.

I have been TTC for 3.5 years and my DH is now 40 (I am 30), and I am worried about things dragging on. For example, it has taken over 2 months to get this appointment, as they kept rescheduling. So I want to progress to IVF at Hammersmith as nothing else has been successful, despite no obvious problems (mild PCOS but still ovulate, pretty regular AF (28-35 dys), lap and dye clear, DH good swimmers). 

+ Are they likely to let me me go straight to IVF?
+ Do you know what the criteria are for NHS funding at Hammersmith?
+ Broadly how long is the waiting list?
+ If I choose to go private, how long will it be until we can start treatment?

Hope this is the best place to post this question. Just seems that all clinics are different, so thought i best to ask those who know Hammersmith!

Thanks.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Englishletter,

welcome! the length of wait can be diffrent depending on the time of the year and how many others are ahead of you. After all the different waiting times for consultations etc when I was eventually referred for IVF my wait was 11.5 months- due to my PCT funding. Some PCT's have more funding so you may not have the same length of wait- depends where you live.

I was put on clomid which did nothing at Queen Charlots too. Have you had a HSG & Lap/dye done yet? They will not refer you without it. The only way to speed the process is to book to see one of the hammersmith consultants privately and then have them put you on the nhs waiting list. You get private appointments pretty quickly and with hindsight its something I wish I had done instead of waiting for appointments which usually got rescheduled too

Good luck


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Julie-Anne. 

I had HSG about 7/8 months ago, before I started Clomid. And apparently everything was alright. So hopefully, I  can get referred to Hammersmith. If not, then I will def book private appointment, as I can'f face being bumped for more appointments.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Englishsetter

I have my first appointment at HH in April and this is private.  I asked how long for IVF treatment on the NHS and they are now booking for Sept/Oct in Ealing PCT.  After my NHS appointment kept getting lost and needing re-faxing twice and still it was lost   I have chosen to go private.... I just can't wait!  Going private the bookings clerk said that treatment could start in 4-6 weeks from appointment.

Good luck!

Love Gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just saying hi to all xxx

       to yellowrose for tomorrow


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

I cant believe no one else admitted to over indulging on easter eggs   

One thing is guaranteed this 2ww - at this rate I'm likely to be a stone heavier


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Happy easter ladies,

Hope you are all well and full of choccie eggs, I have only eaten half an egg all weekend nd am feeling very pleased with myself, I have been on a diet since new year and have lost 10lbs I'm chuffed and am hoping that it will help with the treatment.

An update from me is I started stimming on Monday, had bloods on Fri and was told to carry on, am booked for day 9 scan on Tuesday, fingers crossed it is going better than my last cycle.

Must go my Hubby is cooking me a lovely dinner mmmm roast beef, roast tats in yorkshire puds my Fav mmm.

Hope you all enjoy the rest of you bank holiday.

Love 
Woo
xXx


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Easter Ladies,

I had my first baby in December after Icsi last year anyways I have 9 embies frozen I want to do IVF again in a few months to have 2 transferred as I would love to have a year gap in-between babies…. Does anyone know what they do when you have frozen eggs?? And how do I go about booking in? 

Lisa xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Nicky (yellowrose) - thinking of you and sending your lots of positive vibes for testing in the morning. I hope you will be celebrating a lovely BFP     

Wendy- good to hear from you- good luck


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Have an appt for DE at IVI Barcelona - that´s my next step now.

odette xx

ps much love to everyone


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi

I have kept away from posting on this board during my 2ww but have read your lovely words of support and encouragement.

I just heard back from the clinic and got a BFN.

I'm just lost now. I really had a good feeling this time despite the 1 embie.

Probably won't be on here for a bit.
Nicky x


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

hello, have you done IVF before, am just about to start mine, can i know one two things about the fertility treatment.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Nicky- sweetie I'm so very hun     Thinking of you

Welcome- Inein


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

hello shanai,

Au was ur first IVF experience,was it successful? and was it successful? please let me know what i have to know?
inein


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

big hugs nicky  

Welcome inein


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nicky, I am very sorry about your BFN.  

INEIN, welcome!

Future Mummy


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

yellowrose: I'm so sorry hunn . Look after yourself and DH in this stressful period   

take care,
saffron


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Nicky -    so sorry sweetheart, I know its hard at this time.
Please take some time out for yourself - we are all here for you as well. 

odettex


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Nicky

So sorry about you result...   

You take care, all had my trip to Guys V different from HH. Anyway they use a computer to decide which treatment to put you on next...which felt strange.

Out of the three options the randomiser picked antagonistic or something like that..will need to look into what that means...seems very much like the short protocal.

Missing this cycle starting next one..possibly. Although am worried that its all a bit quick will all that Gonal have left before I pump up again

Guys has a very different feel to HH, I got used to the lovely staff but maybe the change will be positive!

Take care all
Tots


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

totyu,
sounds interesting and I hope you will find guys a positive change. antagonistic protocol is a short protocol- exactly what my last three cycle were. No DR so it feels like your underway before you know it and you don't have the extra injections- I hope it makes the difference for you     Please do keep posting and lessting us know how you are doing,

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi tots

I was on antagonist for this most recent cycle that resulted in K.

Basically its stimming and then part way through stimming I also took an antagonist injection.  I started injections on 19 April I think and had ec on 30th so it is very quick!

Best of luck hon

Julie- how you bearing up?!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm about to watch the alternative therapies programme on reflexology tonight on BBC -should be interesting as they are looking at it regarding helping with fertility too. Anyway I'm wasting time as really I wanted your advice. I feel silly asking   as this in not my 1st IVF but I can honestly not remember how long I felt sore for after the last ones. I am still in a lot of discomfort post EC which was 7 days ago. I'm very sore, its uncomfortable to move around and my lower tummy is really sore to touch still. Can anyone remember how long it took them to get back to feel fine?

Julie xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Julie-Ann - you weren't the only one who over-indulged at Easter!  I have stuffed so much chocolate down me I can barely move today, and sadly it has had the effect of stretching my stomach even more so that I'm now starving all the time!

Just a quick log-on today - mainly to extend hugs and best wishes to Nicky (yellowrose) at this heartbreaking time.    I was thinking of you yesterday and am so, so sorry it didn't work out for you this time round.  Please take care, and come back to FF when you're ready - quite understand the need for a break.

Lots of love
Ali
x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Julie - in response to your question, I don't think it took me as long as 7 days to recover after EC.  I was probably only sore for the rest of the actual day, and certainly nothing so bad that I couldn't touch my tummy.  I was back at work the following day with no problem whatsoever.  I did get the odd twinge for the rest of the 2ww, but that would be just a moment or two, not continuous.  In the 2nd week I got AF-style cramps which seemed to be getting worse, not better - but I guess that was a pg symptom or possibly a side effect of the progesterone.
I would say if you are still in discomfort it may be worth a quick call to HH just to put your mind at rest?
Love
Ali
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne , I am usually fine after EC , just a bit sore for a day, but I don't get OHSS. You get it , and last time I remember you were very sore too for quite a while. All the girls that have a little or a lot of OHSS on FF that I "spoke to" usually feel sore for the 2WW as combined to enlarged ovaries youthen have implantation pain and cyclogest tummy aches, and all in all it takes its toll on your body. but after 10 days/ 2 weeks it gradually gets better. There is a girl on one of my regular threads, who is pregnant and as she had OHSS she felt it for at least a month! 
So as this time you seem to have very swollen ovaries and light OHSS maybe , I think your body takes its time to recover . remember to drink lots of water. 
As Ali advised, maybe calling the HH doc or nurses will give you even more reassurance.   
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks girls   Feeling a bit better today but didn't go to work. I spoke to the nurse and she said it wold be due to the enlarged ovaries and they do take a bit of a battering/ time to get better

Nicky- been thinking of you sweetie    

Hi to all

Julie x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone had a nice Easter, we had a cold one as our boiler packed up and as your all aware it snowed - bad timing or what! Good in one way though spent alot of time in bed having  with lots of .

Julie - Thinking of you in the 2ww and hope you get your BFP, hope the soreness eases soon 2.  I have been reading and enjoying your diary, think you've got a hidden talent for writting (it's good)

Hello & welcome to all the newbies. 

Sorry to anyone that did not get the results they wanted this time and congratulations to all those that did.


C xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Nicky - so sorry to hear your news

Lisa - I'm hoping to start a frozen cycle in the next few months.  You need to book to see your consultant and then they'll take it from there.  I had to have a scan, bloods and HSG just to check my uterus is ok after my pregnancy.  If everything is ok you can then start FERC when you like.  Hope this helps.

Scooter


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, girls hope you all had a nice Easter     . Sorry Nicky, I know it's hard  

Just got back from my review appointment...clinic was running an hour late   I had a long list of question such as shall I switch from Gonal F to Menopur, shall we try and lower the dose, why am I always bleeding so early although I am taking pessaries, how about Gestone? Why were we not advised to have a sperm dna fragmentation test?  Cons will get back to me but basically got the impression that they don't want to change anything. Not sure if that is a good thing or not. Also told her that I am now taking DHEA which did not particulary seem to bother cons but she would like me to stop it before I start stimming. 

I had written a letter a couple of weeks ago requesting my blood results when I turned up today it was nowhere to be found   tried to get my results printed out but without success, apparently I have to request my medical notes from medical records office and pay £50. What is the big deal, all they had to do it print then out. So frustrating...

I am not really sure that Hammersmith is the right place for me, bit of a conveyor belt and a bit too conservative for my liking. Maybe I am just feeling a bit down, three failed attempts and no reasons or solutions...guess I just have to keep trying...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Nikki2008 sorry your experience was not as hoped for at HH.  Let us know what you decide!  I asked about Menopur for this recent cycle which was my first at HH as my experience with Gonal F had ended up with no ET and my experience with Menopur had resulted at least in a BFP (although not getting beyond 9.5w  )  Cons at HH said they dont use menopur as they dont think is has good results or something....Anyway, Gonal F did it for me in the end....

Hope everyone is doing ok on this cold and miserable day....

Feeling a bit yukky today as   is here for the first time post-natal.  Fingers crossed at least no worse than pre pgy....

Hoping to see lots more BFPs soon on here.

BTW I THINK I have succesfully nicked the Hammersmith Girls Logo thingy for my profile.....Im rubbish at this kind of thing though...ah you see it didnt work will have to try again... rofl....OK I give up how do I get that blinky thing on my signature??


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Nicky, so sorry to hear your news.  Not sure if you've considered talking to one of the counsellers at HH but Jenni is lovely.

Julie Anne, don't worry about your tummy.  I'm almost 3 weeks post ET and my tummy still feels strange.  I had diaorrhea for the last 2.5 weeks and it's only gone now. Still got some bloating. I think everyone reacts differently to the drugs and the procedures but I think your situation sounds similar to mine.  I got my BFP so hopefully you will get the same.  You just wait till the boob aches set in.  It's agony every time I take off my bra!

love
Shania
xx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

One other thing Julie.  I've found the only thing that helped with all my tummy discomfort is peppermint tea. Get's rid of the problems every time. Maybe that's worth a go?!
xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bobby - yes and it hasn't been the first time for me either  

Shania - thanks for your suggestion - I got a counsellor unfortunately even the best therapist can't turn HH into a more efficient and succesful IVF unit. I would like to go abroad but unfortunately my DP is not up for it, actually he said he wants May to be our last try  

EBW - yes I was also told that they don't use Menopur, guess I will just have to accept that, but good to know that Gonal worked for you!

Guess I am just a bit down, mind you the BMS with DP last couple of days cheered me up a bit


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Nikki, sorry to hear your bad experiences of HH.  I've never had any problems with them, nor had to wait around. I was seeing Mr Trew, not sure if Mr Lavery is different.  In terms of other hospitals, there are lots of rave reviews on here for the Lister and the ARGC.  Maybe go to one of the open days at the Lister?
My other tip would be to get stuck into Grey's Anatomy Series 3.  2nd episode tonight and it's perfect chic viewing.  Channel 5, 10pm.
take care
Shania
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Nikki-did you ask about puregon? I've always had that on cycles. 
I take the view that with cycles depending on when diffrent people get their AF etc it is very hard for them to judge how busy they can be. Also most women want to be seen before work so there is going to be a bottle neck isn't there. If you don't want to wait then I suggest going in 1st thing when it opens 7 - 7.30 ish as its still very quiet and there is not a wait. Alternatively if going  private then attend the Harley st clinic which is private only, much quieter and appointment only so no waiting, costs the same. It is an NHS clinic- they are busy so you have to take that in your stride or go to a private only clinic- Although from what I hear the wait at ARGC can be bad. I think even privately you get a good level of service from a good clinic team for the price and overall they have a comparable success rate to other clinics. I think you just need to find a clinic that suits your personal needs and perhaps a small more personal clinic can offer this.

Watching house and looking forward to Greys later


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shania - Thanks for Grey's A. tip - it did watch it (first time!) and it was a nice distraction

Julie-Anne - I had a 10am review meeting and was seen at 11. The scan and blood app in the mornings are better. I think my main issue is that I repeated cycling is getting me down and my DP telling me he wants the 4th to be the last does not help. HH is probably an ok place, not the worst, not the best, no doubt if I had gotten pregnant by now I wouldn't care about an hour wait. So that that it is not very personal is annoying and not pleasant but was worries me more is that they dont seem to try very hard. For example they don't monitor closely do they? I just had a private cycle and all they did was scan me twice and not a single blood test was taken. Anyway the next one is NHS so I might aswell do that and hope for the best. I did not ask about Puregon, isn't that pretty much like Gonal-F? Or does it have LH?

Good night HH girls


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all, 

Lots going on here... 

Julie - keeping everything crossed for you   .  About the tummy pain, i had the same issue from last treatment. I was in pain for a week after EC. I was home in bed for a whole week. I was in so much pain that i struggled to even walk around and get in and out of bed.  I was very thirsty and couldn't get to sleep as my tummy was so sore and my shoulders ached a lot.  I hope the pain has eased for you.  Thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of     It all sounds very positive!!!! You will get your happy, healthy BFP.   

Nikki - so sorry to hear your news.  

I'm on day 7 of FET cycle - been on buserelin for a week and now feeling the side effects. I don't recall having hot flushes & severe hunger from first treatment.  t's only been a week and my poor tummy is black & blue, again, i didn't have this problem this early the last time. 

I've been keeping this treatment on the low - we haven't told friends or family about it.  I just don't really want to talk to people about it, except to you guys. I had been so open about it all, but now, I'm a bit tired of people asking me 'how i am', it's as if i have some kind of sickness. I know everyone means well, but just want to keep this to ourselves for now.
We only have 3 frosties, which is not really that much according to hh.  We are staying positive but, at the same time, I'm more aware of the flip side.  Mr. L was also very clear about the possiblity of our frosties not surviving, and the possiblity of us not having a transfer.
Keeping everything crossed   .  I'm not doing anything special this time around - i've cut down my acu sessions, and not in any particular diet.  Just letting things be.. que sera sera.  

So that's me. 

FM, EBW, Caroline - hope you're all well.  

Hello to everyone else. 

Love to all, 
Rafs


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rafs, nice to hear from you. sending you lots of   and   for FET. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Rafs- nice to hear from you hun and good luck for your fet. I really hope your little embies survive the thaw     I have heard hh has a good rate of success at fet so hope you will be a positive statistic   

Nikki- gosh its so hard isn't it. I know at my reviews (all private) we have always been kept waiting but they reviews have been for usually about 30 min. I go in armed with lists of questions and am a bit persistent - it drives my DH mad      One of the girls from another thread just had a consultation at London womens and was seen for 1.5 hours by the consultant so clearly there are clinics that can offer more intensive service. I know what you mean about only two scans before ec but guess they are perhaps trying to not have the cycle impose on peoples time if they are working and perhaps trying not to lets their work know they are cycling. Anyway if the next one is NHS you might as well go for it as  try and stay as positive as possible- it could just be the one that works for you      Good luck I know that having now done 4 cycles there should we need to cycle again then unless its a fet we will look at other options as maybe not all approaches suit all people. not sure about the puregon & LH sorry

FM- hope your feeling recovered now


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
regarding HH and waiting time, I usually did not  have a prob with scans and blood tests, and if had to wait once or twice for a while I would complain and say I needed to leave in 5 min, and they would trytheir best to fit me in soon.  But most ofthe time fine. However Dr Lavery is always late for his consultation even his first one ( I had 3).
I was also a bit shocked when dr Lavery asked if I had a private insurance as in that case he could invoice me for the " free" consultation after treatment and I could be reumbursed by insurance. I declined. DH and I could not believe our ears. Apart from that he is very switched on.
I also find that HH does not do enough "control of dosage and blood tests".
However the staff is good , dr Carbi who did my ET and EC is fab, the nurses are very skilled.I think the problem is more management.

Maybe one more thing , they seem happy for me to have treatment without questionning my adenomyosis my lining etc.. when I had my second IVF one of the docs said that the womb was very swollen like if I had had an operation. I said it was adenomyosis ( which he did not recognise at first) , nobody not even drLavery advised me to have a lap and hyst to get rid of some of the old lining, which would have helped implantation. I had a biochemical. When I had a ressection via hyst 6 weeks ago or so, the surgeon said the thickness was increased by IVF and like a "carpet" , although the reason at the begining was adenomyosis and doing a ressection to thin endometrium before next IVF could have made a difference. Nobody at HH mentionned this , just happy for me to continue with IVF. 
after IVF 3, I asked dr Lavery if I could have a lap and hyst done by him, he said of course, but I had to ask.  I also had to ask for testing like immune testing to get some blood tests prescribed, otherwise itwas straight to IVF number 4. 
So I don'tfeel they care about the patient as an individual, and I don't mean TLC, I mean what does it take for this particular patient to fall pregnant kind of care.
Sorry for the long post but when I started typing , I felt some frustration! 
Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Next week I am having my first appointment to get the ball rolling.  I am excited, anxious, nervous and all those other emotions you get when you want to have children and are about to embark on the unknown!  I have been reading all the mail and am still slightly overwhelmed with the knowledge you all appear to have about treatments etc .  It would be really helpful if any of you have any advice about what to ask?  Perhaps if there was something  you had wished you asked or wanted to know at the start of your treatment would be really great if you could share this with me.

From my research I suspect we will have to undertake ICSI. 

Love Gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Gaye- good luck for your appointment - hope it answers all your questions. Who are you seeing? Is it a private or NHS cycle? I would ask how quickly you can get underway, are there any investigations they need to do before starting/ blood tests, option of drugs / protocol's and why they are advising the ones they are, chances of success etc. 

I'm surviving the 2ww but being over halfway there the whole     2ww madness is starting set in I think

Have a lovely weekend

Julie xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Julie

Thanks for the tips.  

We are going private partly because we are impatient and also my brief experience with the NHS and HH they managed to lose my referral letter twice   We are seeing Mr T, I saw him back in May last year for some surgery to removed scarring from burst appendix as child.  Apart from the surgery at HH we have had all our appointments at the Harley Street clinic so no problems with waiting times etc like some of the others seem to be having at HH lately.  Sorry to hear about this guys.  This appointment is at HH so who knows... quite anxious to get the ball rolling so to be honest being able to sit in the waiting room for however long it will take will be a big step forward for us.

Hang in there with your 2WW.. so close now. I hope it is a BFP!

Love Gaye


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

FM - hope you feel better and hope you get an appointment tomorrow. 

Julie - thinking of you. Keeping everything crossed for you         

Hope you've all had a good weekend.  The clock change has really confused me this morning!!!!

baby dust to all   

Rafs xoxox


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Good luck Julie.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.
xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

just realised I wrote a post last night meant for another thread. Just show how much having a headache and not sleeping properly ( AF) is affecting my concentration!  
Have a good week all,
Future Mummy


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Welcome Gaye to the rollercoaster of IVF! I was told I had blocked tubes following an HSG. Were you offered a laparoscopy? We opted for a private laparoscopy to possibly try and unblock the tubes as the NHS wait was 6 months+. The lap showed clear tubes but I had endometriosis. I was told that sometimes the HSG give false results as the cold dye causes the tubes to constrict as well as you being awake and nervous, which can contribute to the problem. With a lap, you are under general anaesthetic so you are more relaxed. I am not sure if it is always the case, but I am always wary when I hear people have 'blocked tubes' following an HSG for that reason. 

Julie-Anne - How's the 2ww going? Thinking of you and hoping for a BFP!

Rafs - good luck for the FET.

Thanks so much for all your thoughts and kind words. It really helped. I am much better now after our BFN last week. I was miserable for a couple of days so I went to see the counsellor (Jennie) which really helped and I feel things are in a lot better perspective. Now waiting for the follow-up appointment to come through. 

We have a wedding to go to this Saturday and my sweet DH had hidden the fact that there will be 4 pregnant wives there of his colleagues, until after our treatment finished as he didn't want to upset me. I was devastated to hear this seeing as one was 'unplanned' - blah, blah. My instinct was to not go but I have decided I am going to go, dress up to the nines and kick up my heals. I am not going to let infertility spoil my life!

Also on a positive note, a friend of a friend has just got a BFP naturally after 2 failed IVFs and 1 IUI just when they were going to have their last round of IVF. Miracles contine to happen!

Hello to everyone I have missed.
Nicky xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Rafs, it's lovely to hear from you again & Good Luck with your FET.  

Julie, I hope your feeling ok and not doing too much K-checking, easier said than done I know! Hope & pray you get your BFP as you deserve.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Caroline xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Julie       
wishing you all the ver best.  Thinking of you!!!!

Hello everyone

Rafs xoxoxo


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks guys- not feeling too positive now due to spotting but will know more tomorrow- as they say it's not over till it's over-   

Hope everyone is doing well

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie, thinking of you. Lots of     

Rafs, nice to hear from you. 

Welcome Gaye!

Off to France tomorrow. 

Hello to everybody, 

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all- will keep it brief as heading off for blood test- BFN for me I'm afraid  

Thanks for all your support and good wishes- it means a lot and good luck to those cycling    

Julie xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh no - I am so very very sorry. Please let it not be so.
Love
Bettyx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Just checking emails before going to airport. 
Julie Anne, I am very sorry. 
Future Mummy


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Julie Anne

so sorry sweetheart  

sometimes there are just no words - I really hope that you can get support from your family.

odette
xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Julie 

I'm so sorry for you & DH  but really hope your shop bought test is wrong.

Thinking of you

Love 

Caroline xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

So sorry Julie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Julie Anne

Sending you lots of  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie-Anne   so sorry hon, so unfair.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

So close but so far- thanks for everyone's lovely messages. Clinic have confirmed a weak positive but its pretty low and my spotting is much heavier now. Repeat blood test for Friday but not expecting much going sadly on past experience. Booked for review with Mr T Tuesday and hope to fet in May. Thanks again and will post soon when not feeling sorry for myself    Best wishes and positive vibes to all currently cycling      

Julie xx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Julie. Sending you and your partner lots of love.
xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Julie- Anne

I am so sorry    ...

Yellowrose - I like your thinking have a great time at the wedding...

Wishing you all happy and hopeful thoughts
tots


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Julie, sweets - i'm so, so sorry. It's just not fair! 
Thinking of you


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Julie-Anne
I'm so sorry.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Julie - so sorry, thinking of you

Scooter


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for everyone's lovely messages and thinking of me. AF now full flow so all over as expected. Still onwards and upwards. I'm seeing my consultant for a review on Tuesday and chasing up St Marys recurrent miscarriage clinic for copies of the tests done. Now i feel ready to go the less conventional bucket science route and try steroids or what ever as I feel three chemical pregnancies in a row shows there is a problem- had the best quality embies I've ever had put back so who knows. Decided to go for a FET in May while booking for 2nd opinions. Staying as positive as possible  

Baby dust and positive vibes to all cycling    

Julie xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Julie-Anne

So so sorry to hear your news hun xx  

3 chemical pregnancies in a row definitely shows that you have the capability so do try to keep strong / positive. Did all your investigations at St.Mary's show anything that might give an indication as to why?

Thinking of you

Lx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

I had just had my 6 week scan and my little 3.8mm grain of rice has a heart beat so i'm delighted.  Never imagined all the injections and expense would actually lead to this so it just proves it can work.
Take care ladies and good luck to those starting treatment soon.
Shania
xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shania - Congratulations!   That's brilliant. Best wishes! Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and easy delivery    .

Julie-Anne - Hope something will come from all those tests at St. Mary, it does look like there is something going on. Good luck with your review meeting next Tuesday     

I am going to see a hypnotherapist who specialises in fertility on Monday, will let you know how I get on...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats shania!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats shania


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks to those for the advice for our appointment tomorrow!!!!

Bobbi3 - we are going private at HH.  I had lap May last year, tubes looked OK but had adhesions around both fallopian tubes and ovary on right side stuck to tube which I don't think it should be?!  Adhesions from burst appendix as kid - ya just wouldn't believe it would you!!!  

Shania - Congratulations!!!!

Julie - Bugger!  I am so sorry  .  Who knows, all going well and if Mr T puts me on the short protocol we could be 2WW buddies with your frosties in May.  Look after yourself.

Love Gaye


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats Shania 

Julie - thinking of you 

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all - I received a letter from one of the Hammersmith doctors this morning and it basically confirmed that they don't want to change my dose or switch me to Menopur but no reasons were given. However they are going to give me IM (intramuscular) progesterone next time. Does that mean Gestone? I heard it's quite painful (?)    just posted a long letter asking all sorts of follow up questions. I would like some more tests to be carried out before I cycle again, as far as I am concerned there is no point just rushing into another cycle without a proper investigation. 

Best wishes    

Nicole


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

Hope that you are all well.

Just wanred to post an update for me, Had ec today and was expected to get 4 eggs, Amazingly we got 7 we are thrilled and are just praying that at least some of them become lovely embies.
Am back for et Monday, will be my first day 3 transfer, hope the embies survive.

I am very sore but am being well looked after by my hubby.

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Love
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Just updating what we are up to.  We saw Mr T yesterday and he has asked for a repeat on our tests as it has been nearly a year since my last bloods and u/s.  He wants to see how the PCO going (better/worse)  and bloods.  DH needs to do another SA so fingers crossed with all the vits and antioxidants he is on we might get a better result.  Then the plan is to start our first IVF May/June.  Mr T didn't think that we needed to start with ICSI due to DH high sperm count even though 92% abnorm forms, yah!

Good luck Wendy Woo for Monday ET

Bobbi - looks like we might be cycle buddies!

Julie - hope you are doing OK 

Love Gaye


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I am just after some advice really. 

I have been through a tough time these last 4 wks, my dad collapsed and was rushed into hospital he ended up in intensive care and unfortunately never pulled through and he was and still is my world so I am devastated I had waited so long to start my first go of IVF/ICSI and the day I started my injections my poor dad was put on life support but he encouraged me to go for it and get some lil treasures as he put it, I am now into wk 3 and still on the first lot of down regs as when I went to hosp the nurse said my linning was not quite thin enough yet, so they told me to stay on the buserelin another wk, is this common?

Anyhow had bloods done on Thursday and they called to say all good can start on Gonol F on Monday and carry on doing buserelin so that's all ok but what I am worried about is, cos I cannot eat much or anything I am worried what affect it might be doing to my body, of course I want this to work but can anyone let me know what things I should stock up in my kitchen to keep me going
I am also worried about OHSS

I am going to contact HH regarding acupuncture also as I think this will benefit me and help me relax, when I was due to start IVF I was a mess so worried about everything but now it seems nothing compared to what my dad had to go through in hospital......I'm sad, confused and need to give this my best shot....any help would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

J&J - so sorry to hear about your father    Try not to stress too much about the foods / ohss as this really does will put you under unnecessary extra stress. Ohss is not that comming and according to Mr T there is nothing you can do to stop your body developing it if it is going to happen. The amount of hormones they are putting into us effects people in diffrent ways. Having said that some people believe your can avoid  it by drinking 4-5 litres of water & a litre of milk a day as well has having a high protein diet- not sure if its proves. As for your follicles and diet. I think you should just eat what you feel like eathing and keep it as healthy as possible. Again some people increase their protein intake. Interestingly on all my previous cycles I've gone all  out on the high protein, water, milk etc and this last cycle I did nothing special and has a just normal healthyish diet and had a better response this time. Good luck and acu might help and be good for the stress levels too.

Gaye- good luck for your tests  

Wendy- 7 is great   hope you have some lovely embies for Monday    

Nikki- Some extra tests might be a good idea and give your some more piece of mind when starting your next cycle. Sorry cant comment on gestone but FM had it so I'm sure see will give some info soon. I might have a look at it next time too but the intermuscular injection sounds painful    

Rafs- how are you getting on with your FET? When is your transfer? I'll pm you about meeting up for a coffee as mentioned as would be great to se you again and I can pick your brains on FET now I have some lovely embies on ice  

Hi to all- have a lovely weekend. Winder if we will really get snow tommorow?

Julie xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

Well its a picturesque Snowy Sunday...

J&J - Sorry to hear about you dad, please don't worry to much about the food, I changed diet for the second IVF and was relatively healthy and proteined up...and had a much better cycle first time when I was perhaps a little more relaxed about it all.

So as Julie- Anne says don't overly worry. You seem to have to enough already on your plate.
But do try and relax if you can....

Wendy - fingers crossed for tomorrow!!! 7 is excellent

Rafs - good luck with the FET.

Shania -Congratulations, it nice to hear about the successes it brings me hope! I wish you good health.

All as ever baby dust and health to you all ...grand prix starting....
tots


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

Just built a snow man in the garden  

Bobbi - you are quite right 92% abnormal morphology therefore we got 8% good.  Tests will be on those 8% seeing if they are good little little swimmers!  No backstroke please!!!

J&J - I can really empathise about losing your dad, I am so sorry.  Try to stay strong and look after yourself 

Love Gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

J&J, sorry about your Dad.   It must be very difficult.  

Julie Anne,  

Wendy, I am sending you lots of   for tomorrow.

Rafs, lots of   for your FET!

Shania, I am so happy that your scan allowed you to see a healthy little bean.  

Bobbi 3 , 92 % abnormal form means exactly that. 8% is normal which is quite a lot. Most clinics like it to be above 15% when trying nat as otherwise it can make it a slow process to achieve pregnancy naturally, in terms of treatment they are plenty of good ones with 8% so no big deal (they take the best ones for fert). often a very good result would say 20% normal in a sperm count.we are talking millions of spermatozoides that are normal. 
Also, only the normal ones can "penetrate" egg and fertilise it. 
Finally results vary from one month to the other.

Just had some days in France with DH , it was great, the weather was so warm!  Trying to enjoy the snow today! 

Future mummy


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

J&J so sorry to hear about your dad.

Julie-Anne is right, there is no evidence that anything you eat affects success, nor indeed that stress has any effect. The only effect stress has been shown to have on fertility is on ovulation, which of course is not an issue in an IVF cycle. I just wanted to comment on one thing in JA's post, 4-5 litres of water a day is definitely too much unless you've been told to take that because OHSS is already imminent. At that level you'd be quite likely to disrupt your electrolytes. 2-3 litres a day is fine. And the 1 litre of millk is suggested as a protein-booster, supposed to help grow the eggs, but you can also add protein in other ways just in case you don't like milk - cottage cheese, handfuls of nuts or pumpkin seeds, etc., will all help boost protein if you want to give that a go. 

Good luck!


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

J&J - so sorry to hear about your dad. 

I've had my query scan on Thursday, and i have stay on buserelin for another week. I've had AF and was very heavy, so i was a bit suprised to find out that my lining was still too thick.  I thought 2 weeks of buserelin would have been enough, oh well.  Buserelin is really exhausting me this time around, and my belly is so bruised. My next scan is on Thursday and I really hope to start with patches then. If all going well, ET should be at the end of the month. Fingers crossed.  

Thanks everyone for  all the good wishes. 

hope you're all having a good sunday.  

Rafs xoxoxo


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All.

J&J- Britgirl is right -no more that 2-3 litres - sorry was distracted when posting last night  

Anyone know if HH ever give clexane  &  low dose steroids as part of protocols? Also rafs you might know- do they ever do assisted hatching on frozen embies or take frozen embies to blasts? I have my review Tuesday and just thinking a few things over so any info gratefully received. Lastly if we decided to move clinics is it easy to have frozen embies moved?

Hi to all and have a great week

Julie xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Julie - I'm sorry, i can't help you with your questions - i don't have enough frozen embies, so blasts is not really an option. 
Good luck with your review with Mr. T.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sending lots of   to J&J x

Julie-Anne you know I have never had any frosties  but I was "talking" only today to someone on here who used to be a hammie and got her frosties transferred up to Cardiff.  Seems like she had problems doing this, might be worth touching base...hang on just check who it was (sorry should have done that first)

hm you have probably asked her already its siheilwli and I see you have posted on her profile today!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey, did i hear my name!   

Julie - Actually I don't think getting frosties moved would be a problem if you do it with plenty of advance notice. Time was crucial with us this cycle - it was a bit urgent - we had to do it then and there, after we had no fertilisation with this ICSI cycle (never thought THAT was going to happen!) The lab was GREAT, but we had problems trying to get hold of a "dry shipper" which is a liquid nitrogen flask.  DH was going to pick up the embies in this posh flask, but they contain chemicals and can be dangerous and the Cardiff one wasn't fully charged up, and HH was being a bit funny about "lending" us theirs! (massive deposit - which we said ok, then said we had to get it back same day.... which made it impossible to use theirs)  In the end we paid for a reputable courier to carry them for us - he's the one that Cardiff and Hammersmith usually use anyway, so after firing off consent emails / letters we managed to sort it out in a day!!!    

We had tried to get Hammersmith to do the transfer - it would have been so much easier than all the couriering - but they wouldn't, flat out no, for various reasons.  All in all, I think that Hammersmith just didn't make it easy for us (I guess you could say why should they - we weren't their patients as such) whereas my other clinic just pulled out all the stops for us.  It did leave me a bit miffed to be honest.  Cardiff also did assisted hatching, which I'm not sure was ever offered to us in HH, but we didn't really ask.  They also told us that we could have refrozen any spares if we had any in the second straw that survived overnight  to 3 day embies (the last one didn't). I didn't even know you could refreeze! I would definitely ask HH about this. I have read AFTER having the transfer that assisted hatching is often thought to be good on frosties, as the freezing technique can harden the outer layer, so I'm glad they did that for us. There's differing methods of freezing too, so the lab you transfer them to needs that info as well - so it's best for you also to know and ask about whether they were vitrified / frozen more conventionally.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Cat   When are we going to shock a few waiters again do you know? Thats helpful. No doubt of HH do assisted hatching its expensive but interesting that you have found that it can improve chances of success- does freezing make the shells harder? Gosh I though they would all freeze in the same way - lots to learn. Also a bit naughty but also thing about getting extras from private prescription and doing it alongside FET at HH -but will not do this without Mr T knowing. I wonder of HH will refreeze embies - can they freeze blasts  


Thanks EBW - Cat and I have shocked a few waiters togeather


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

We definitely need to do some shocking you're right! I think they *can* freeze blasts - but not 100% sure, but I don't think people advocate assisted hatching with blasts, as by then they've become more fragile to handle. If I had a choice of anything and had quite a few eggs / frosties I'd want to go for blast transfer first, failing that, a 3 day assisted hatching transfer (cos we were told the assisted hatching doesn't carry many risks - although more risks of twins). In C'ff they would have been willing to go for blasts with 10 eggs/embies I think, but obviously monitoring any changes in case they needed to bring forward ET. Their cost for assisted hatching is £350.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, I think I remember asking dr Lavery about frozen embies going to blasts and his answer was no, or they don't advise it ( not 100% sure but it rings a bell). Not sure it is the same for all clinics though. Some clinics do blasts systematically if they can ( fresh cycles), HH does not.They are still quite new to it despite what they say.
regarding moving frosties, I heard from girls it always is a bit of an administrative problem so it takes longer than it should, so if planned well in advance should be fine. Considering how HH is slow with the paper work I would advise on planning long ahead!
I hope you are doing ok.    
Future Mummy


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

For our emergency moving of frozen embies we paid about £280 plus Vat to the courier - which I think was much more than you would pay if it wasn't booked for that day!!!  But for us, it was absolutely worth it. It's good to know it can be arranged last minute too. We also have friends who've carried their own in these dry shipper flasks around London!  So it can be done.
C
x


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi All

Just a quick hello - you've all bee quite chatty!

Julie - how are you? Thinking of you and hope you get some answers.

Rafs - good luck with this cycle.

J&J  sorry to hear about your Dad.

Woo - how did ET go today?

Tots - are you now under Guy's or still waiting to be referred?

Shania - what lovely news! Wishing you every happiness.

Finally got my review appointment through for 8th May - not sure who with. Hoping to go for another cycle soon as next one will be private - does anyone know how long HH make you wait to start another cycle? I am almost halfway through my cycle since the BFN.

We had a better fertilisation rate to IVF without ICSI (33% normal vs 20% ICSI) - has anyone opted for 'normal' IVF again after a poor response to ICSI?

Also, does anyone know if SP gives a better outcome than LP? I have had 2 LPs now.

Thanks. Sorry for the questions!

NickyX


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Nicky- good you've got your review in May- mine is tomorrow so I'm busy thinking of the question I have. I can hear MR T's sighing already    Going private is really quick as you've had all the tests done. They might want you to have a scan and you need 3 months between cycles but otherwise it happens really quickly when you have your booking form. Not sure about LP vs  SP - SP is less stressful with no DR. Good luck    

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi yellowrose

i had much better results with sp than lp

julieanne good luck tomorrow


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes my results were much better with antagonist protocol (short) and I found it loads easier.

Julie-anne - hope you get your answers tomorrow.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Girls

Just want to say a HUGE thanks to all of you that posted me re my Dad.

I am feeling alot more positive today about my tx but am now worrying about eggie collection am so worried about being put to sleep......
Can you tell me what they do when it comes to egg collection at HH?
I am started my Gonol F today so far all been going ok haven't really had any side affects from buserelin though which is good.

Hope things are going well for all of you peeps. xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

j&j its a light anaesthetic/sedation I have a history of reacting (feeling rubbish) after anaesthetics and for ec just felt like normal coming round. You will be fine


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey you

How's Kate? are you both doing ok?

So they don't put you right to sleep then Nobody has spoken to me about this bit yet..
They did the cervical assessment last wk and said all was ok but I had to drink 7 cups of water to fill my bladder then I was busting LOL xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks for asking...k is a bit out of sorts atm so therefore so am I!  Think we are ok though  (few problems with the professionals more than anything losing her tests)


Yes I was completely asleep but it wasnt like a heavy anaesthetic that makes you feel sick or drowsy after.

I had to partially empty my bladder 3 times before ET as it was too darn full for me to lie still! When they finally got me on screen they said it was (still) the fullest one they had seen.

Right gonna have a bath now at last.

Best of luck hon, glad you found this thread!

x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

JJ - I always really enjoy EC because of the sedation!!! Must be because it contains fentanyl an opioid  

Had my first hypnotherapy session yesterday and I must say I was quite impressed, I booked another one for next week Monday and will probably go on a weekly basis until my next cycle. What was interesting is the holistic approach, we spoke a lot about my general situation in life and possible obstacles to me conceiving. It's almost like life coaching combined with stress management.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Julie- hope your appointment with Mr T went well today.

Woo - Hope you are doing ok after ET

I have a bit of a dumb question  - sorry in advance.  A couple  of days ago in the HH thread there were a few of you talking about blastocytes etc so I did some reading up.  Having blastocyte transfers looks the way to go.  50% of embies die between day 3 and 5 so surely it would make sense to only do day 5 blastocyte transfers for all??  Why is this not done routinely?

Would HH be receptive to us asking for day 5 blastocyte transfer for our first IVF??

Gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
JJ: I had 3 EC. The firstone theydid notgive me enough so I woke up in the middle of it with something like period pain.I ask more sedation and went back to sleep.The second time I sleptthroughout, and did not remember a thing. The 3rd time I was awake the entiretime, but I did not feel anything. I think they changed the sedation, more painkiller less hypnotic.Anyway, Iremember holding the hand of a handsome doc ,I believe it was the anesthetist doc and the reason was I probably kept trying to protect my tummy from anybody pressing on it to see on ultrasound, so the doc kept my hand firmly in his. I also remember them saying how many eggs, but nothing else. 
It does not hurt, you don't remember much and there is no intubation ( contrary to a general anesthetic).

I never had pain after, just a bitsore for a couple of hours on EC 1, but nothing on EC 2 and 3.
I have my left Ovary which is very high up so EC isnot the easiest on that side,still italways have been fine.
You actually feel quite relax after the sedation when you wake up ( my experience).

Gaye, blastocysts are not the easiest to obtain, as only the fitest survive, so better to have enough embies to start withso you can at least have one or 2 blasts put back . Itchanges from clinics to clinics. some will do it with say 5 embies, others like HH will want to have 10 , and maybe 8 if you push for it.
HH likes doing day 2 transfer as this is the best way to go all the way to ET.Also there is some research who believe that embies do better inside the womb than outside, although blastocysts are still getting the best results once you get to that stage.I guess it is riskier for a patient not togo all the way to ET if the embies only get transfered on day 5. Hence the decision of HH to do blastocysts only when enough embies to start 
with.

Julie Anne, I hope your appointment with Dr T went well.

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks all-   My review is at 5.20pm so will let you know how it goes later

Julie


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Future Mummy for the info on blasts.  It is encouraging to hear that HH are not objective to blast transfers and I will just have to wait and see how many embies we get.  I will discuss this with Mr T in a few weeks when I see him again.

Nicky I can't say how long HH will make you wait after a BFN but to give you a gauge on how quickly things can go privately, we saw Mr T last week and need some more tests when AF comes which will be in a couple of weeks and then potentially we can start treatment next AF .

Love Gaye


----------



## redzer (Jan 18, 2008)

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone at IVF Hammersmith. I've been visiting for a year now and my time there will shortly be coming to an end. I've got one more chance (3 frozen embryos remaining) and will hopefully be undergoing the last implantation in the next couple of weeks.

For more detailed information about the various cycles, please see my blog at http://redzer.gaia.com/blog

This blog documents in detail, the drugs regimes, reactions etc, feelings about the wider process.

Regards

Redzer x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Redzer - good luck for your fet hun    

Review with Mr T went ok. Only kept waiting 3 minutes so a record   Didn't think DH was going to make it which had me really upset but he pulled out all stops and arrived dead on time thank goodness. I've decided doing IVF has made an actress of me as I can now do the - out side I'm smiling inside I'm crying really well  
I'm frustrated as I'd finally convinced DH the time was right to get 2nd opinions and look at less conventional immune tests etc and now after our review he's decided its all rubbish and that we should not do it. We ended up just about having an argument with him saying the information is inflated by clinics who have not done proper clinical trials etc and I see and believe what I want to believe etc. Anyway you get the picture   It didn't help that Mr T told us its all bunk and DH thinks I'm just becoming desperate and gullible. I guess I'm going to have to keep working on him in the meantime. Anyway the upshot of it all is that because I've already recently done the recurrent miscarriage tests at St Marys I'm one step ahead of the game as these were the tests he would have recommended. He thinks there could be an issue with our embies and said we could either have PGD done on theme which has risks or try for blasts and see what they do. So the new plan is that I need to have another HSG done after my next AF - at the Princess Grace Hospital to see if these have been any changes since my last one 3 years ago and then do a FET taking the embies to blasts     as long as nother comes up on the HSG that needs to be delt with in the meantime. So it HSG - FET and working on DH re 2nd opinion further tests - wish me luck

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Julie, 

At least you came out of the review with a plan,even though the less conventionl route is not yet a subject you have agreed with your DH.
I can't see from your profile, have ever had a lap and hyst? probably you have but if not , could it be worthwhile, to get a hyst to get a biopsy of your lining and see if there is anything that prevents implantation, and also see if lining too thin or too thick? 

So from what dr T said you can take frosties to blasts?

Sometimes with ladies who have BFN with fresh cycles, they get on to have BFPs with FET . Sometimes the stimming drugs are too much.I may be one of them!

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi FM - Yes Mr T is happy for me to take the frosties to blasts as I have a good number. also as I seem to take a long time to recover from egg collection he is not sure wether my body is not ready for the embies after stimms & egg collection and FET will avoid all of this. I have previously had a HSG & Lap & Dye which gave me an infected womb   but that was about 3 years ago. He wants to make sure the three chem pregnancies have not caused any damage , no pollips and check on my fibroid.

Anyway I have my HSG booked for Monday and follow up consultation Tuesday next week so still could be on track for FET May      and still working on DH  

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Just a quickie to say that we had et on Monday had 2 put back a 2 cell and a 4 cell. Bit disappointed with the 2 cell on a day 3 transfer but got to give it the chance, we were told our 4 cell was average so not great news but we have had one miracle so hoping for a 2nd.

Now on 2ww test on the 18th so next week fingers crossed.

Take care 
will write again soon when I have a bit longer.

Loadsa love
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Julie - great you have a plan and all moving along so quickly. You will have initial results in a week's time?

EBW - sorry to hear Kate is out of sorts.

JandJ - I always find EC enjoyable - you get put to sleep, wake up feeling rested and they give you a nice hot drink and a sandwich after! Last time though, it took me an hour and a half to pass urine afterwards. They don't let you leave until you do! I have never had pain but usually bloated for at least a week.

Thanks for replying to my questions. Interesting that some of you have done better on the SPs. I will ask about that. I thought LPs gave better results. Sounds as though I will be able to go for next cycle in May/June. I expect I need to be on a higher dose of Gonal F next time. DH and I are considering other clinics, but not sure yet.

I have a nice few days planned as it's my birthday tomorrow, so won't be posting on here for a while!

Hi to all,
Nicky xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Nicky!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Wendy - thats fab news- good luck for your 2ww     

Nicky- Happy birthday   As I'm doing the HSG privately and it just so happens the window between days 6-12 of a cycle falls now for me that I was able to arrange the HSG for Monday- £500 so not sure if it is more expensive at the princess grace where Mr T has referred me to than having it down at HH privately. Anyway they have a 24 hour turn around service so Mr T will have the results for my review the next day - fingers crossed as otherwise a waste of another £160 pounds in consultation fees. He  seems to have heaps of free appointments (I wish) available at Harley street but I think is just there Tuesdays & Thursdays. Have you got your review coming up?

J&J- all my ec's have been diffrent- didn't feel a thing but I'm very sore and uncomfortable after and need lots of painkillers- I'm always envious of the women who seem to have it done, be out of bed and back to normal straight away- I take hours and walk out like I've got a carrot stuck somewhere     Anyway good luck and don't worry the drugs are very good  

Hi to all


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

belated happy birthday Nicky!!!

tots


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey 

Thanks for all your kind msg's. 

I hope all goes to plan I am at HH tomo for my blood test then I presume I will be going in on D9 for my scan and also am booking acupuncture tomo ready for D9.

Still feel so scared about EC really worried about being put to sleep :0(  am I worrying about nothing?
I am one of those that only see ladies at HH so far all been good but am dreading it if I have to see a man to do anything to me I don't think I will be able to cope with it.

Good luck to all xxxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

happy birthday Nicky 
Wendy woo - Good luck.      ^

Julie - gosh, you're moving so quickly, that's great.  Pm me and let me know if Monday is still good for you.  

I've had another supressed scan this morning and my lining is now down to 4.5 (they want it less than 5) so i'm now on the patches. 
Scan went ok, but Dr pointed out my distorted lining and my multiple firbroids - those little buggers just won't go away!  
I just hope the patches work and do their thing and help build up my lining. 
I have my first patch on and I've had to re-stick it 3 times already, the sides keep peeling off! 

hello to everyone

Rafs xoxoxo


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

J&J- good luck for your scan tomorrow

Raf- gosh great your underway. I guess I have a lot to learn about fet's   The patches sound like the nicotine ones    I'll pm you re Monday


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

Hope your all well??

I am going   need some help...

Last cycle abandoned on the 13th March poor response   ....Today 13th April no AF....
I am REALLY scared that I have over zapped myself on the buselerin and put and end to AF (is that possible?) in which case do they come back

Has anybody else had this?

I will call the hospital tomorrow....

A Really worried
Tots


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Totyu - sorry you are so worried   I hope somebody will come along with some advice. I have no experience of a delay in AF due to buselerin. Maybe you can post on peer support to get more of a response? Is there any chance at all that you might be pregnant? I would call the hospital too.

Do any of you have a mutation called MTHFR, apparently I am homozygous for it. Consultants at Hammersmith don't seem to be worried about it but I read it can be a reason for implantation problems and miscarriages. There is a thread about it on the immunology board but would like to know if anybody has been treated for it at Hammersmith.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Totyu - sorry I don't know about whether buserilin can delay AF a month after stopping it. I admit like Nikki I thought maybe you could be pregnant?

Nikki - Britgrrl who occasionally posts has MTHFR - homozygous I think - she had heparin from the consultants HH.  The other thing people take is mega doses of folic acid. I cant remember if HH prescribed it or of she just got it over the counter.  Anyway I think the whole role of MTHFR in implantation and miscarriage is pretty controversial general and I don't think there is a huge amount of evidence BUT HH have definitely given heparin in the past so you should ask them why they aren't suggesting it for you now.

Julie- thinking of you for Tuesday.  The idea of taking the frosties to blast sounds really interesting. HH has really good stats for FETs - better than ARGC for 35-37 year olds last year for instance (looked that up for a different post!) - I think because of their choosiness when freezing so it could really be the way to go.  Keep us posted.

Hello to all
Bettyx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Tots - sorry can't help you with your question. I also suggest doing a pg test to make sure.i  

Julie - good luck with HSG tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.  hope everything goes well.  

hello to all 

Rafs xoxoxox


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

tots- hope you can get to the bottom of if   

Betty- gosh thats interesting I didn't know that about HH. Hope your well

rafs - thanks- hope your doing well too

I'm having a moment of doubt. When I saw Mr T last Tuesday said to arrange the HSG to be done and said someone from Princess Grace Hospital would be in touch to arrange. They called the next day and asked what day I was on in my cycle. I said I'd just had a failed IVF cycle and my af had started on the 2nd of April. she seemed to  work something out then booked me in with Professor hemmingway for tomorrow. Anyway as its been years since my last one i though I would read up on if before the morning. Almost everything I've read says it is done between days 6-10 some say 6-12. We the reason I'm a bit worried is that the 2nd of April was the day i got full AF as spotted lightly a few days beforeand that would make tomorrow day 13. I'm worried that I'm paying £500 for a test that will not show what it should and also wondering if I was meant to wait until my next AF after my IVF. Amy i being silly or should I be genuinely concerned? Anyone know if this should be ok?

thanks

Julie


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Julie - to my knowledge they ask for day 6-12 because they want to do it before you ovulate, so that there is no chance of pregnancy. How long it your normal cycle? If you are not worried about pregnancy then 12 or 13 should not make a difference in terms of diagnostics I think. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Nikki - thanks for that. Being less than 2 weeks since testing there is a 0 chance I'm pregnant as
let's just say I haven't been in the mood lately   poor DH. Well if thats the only reason then perfect and thanks

Julie xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hi all

just a quicky...no chance of being pregnant have tried 3 tests! all negative.

Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

tots- buserilin can mess up the timing of yr afs for a bit.  Sorry ts not better news but dont worry Im sure the old witch will visit soon

Julie - Nikki is correct in the no chance at pgy reason for timing of HSG but I guess you may be there by now.....

betty nice to see you.  Did you ever see or hear from miela?


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hey Ladies,

Hope you are all OK.

I am OK and am looking forward to Friday and finally knowing if I am or I'm not.

As with my other cycles I have had a rough old time in the 2 week wait, I seem to be jinxed and can't have a 2ww without something happening, Well this time it was my Dad, He was rushed to hospital (The Hammersmith strangely enough) on Weds with severe chest pains, ended up in an emergency angiogram being done on Friday which turned into an emergency Angioplasty where they had to insert 6 stents in to his heart. The 40 Min's he was supposed to be down in theatre turned into 3 and a half hours and we were worried sick.
It was so frightening, The doctor made it sound like if he hadn't gone in when he did then it could have been very very serious and he ran the risk of having a massive heart attack.

Anyway he is now home thank god and seems to be doing OK.

I am jinxed. and just hope that all the stress haven't affected my embies (Baa & Baa as named by Luke)

Fingers crossed that this week will go more smoothly and they have stuck and are growing, I haven't really had any symptoms and had sore boobs for the first time last night.

Any way I am off for a rest.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy woo
XXxXX


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi To All

Wendy good luck for your 2WW, not long to go now, sending you lots of warm wishes for Friday  .  Glad to hear your Dad is doing ok too.

Julie hope the HSG went well today and you are feeling OK after.  Good luck I think tomorrow for your appointment.

I was going to post over the weekend but I was too cross with DH.  He went out for a biggie on Friday night coming home stinking of booze and cigarettes .  Why does he not understand how important it is for a few months off all that shenanigans Aaahhh!  He has been extremely tentative so I think he got the picture 

Love Gaye


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Wendy - sorry to hear about your Dad, glad he's home and better.  Wishing him a speedy recovery.  Fingers crossed!!!!!      

Julie - hope everything went well today. Good luck with your appointment with Mr. T tomorrow. 

Jo - how are you?  How's kate?  hope all is well xxx

hello to everyone 

Rafs xxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Everyone

Hope you are all doing ok ~ I went for my Day 8 scan today and they said that I am responding well to the gonal F which is good to know after the rough time I have had in the last 5 weeks....they are expecting to do egg collection on Friday if all goes ok at my scan on wednesday, so far I have an even amount of follies on both ovaries and they range between 12 and 14mm apparently this is good, I was told that they like them to be about 17mm.....anyway fingers crossed it all goes ok, am worried about egg collection just hope that I get some good eggs etc...

I also had my first acupuncture session today which was different LOL never had it before and it went ok well as well as it can go for someone who hates needles..

Can anyone PM me and let me know what consultant is SC at HH? I have no idea who this is on my paperwork.

Ta very much..

Good luck everyone

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Wendy, lots of   for friday. Sorry you had such stress with your daddy. I hope he feels better now.

Julie Anne howwas the HSG ( apart from painful   ). Did they find anything?

JandJ: lots of   for EC. Excellent that you are responding so well to Gonal F. And then you will have 2 days to rest after EC, and a day 3 transfer, and pupo on Monday!  

EBW, how are you and Kate?  

Gaye, how inconsiderate of your DH! hope he learnt his lesson!   

Tots , how are you? has AF turned up?

Hello to everybody else!

Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey you

Will this mean that if I have EC on Friday then I will have embroys transferred on Monday if all goes to plan or will it be on Tuesday? They were saying as it was over the wkend they leave it longer than if it was in the wk? is this a problem or all ok?

How many follies is normal to get is there a kinda figure they give as I have no idea about all this stuff.

x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JanJ, there isn't a  prob at all to have a day 3 transfer. Actually some clinics only do day 3 transfers! unless of course you go to blastocysts ( more developped embies) which is day 5, but for that HH likes you to have a min of about 8 follies , while some clinics do it with with 5 and sometimes less .
There is not a right number of follies, the main thing is that they are good quality and fertilize well. 
Of course if you have some frosties, it is the icing on the cake, but some women have 3 or 4 follies  and get pregnant and others have 10 and don't. 
Statistically speaking if you have 6 or 7 follies you are considered  a good responder. 
I never got a BFP ( well I did get a chemical pregnancy):  I had 8 follies, another time 5 ( but only 4 could be reached) and last time 7. When I had 4 follies 3 fertilised and were good grade. So from what you are saying you are doing well! 

Lots of   to you!

Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for that.

I'm sorry that things haven't worked out for you yet, are you going to be giving it another go?

They told me yesterday that I have 8 follies on my right ov and 2 of them are 10mm the rest are 12,13 & 14mm and then on my left ov I have 7 follies all at 12,13 & 14mm, so not sure if this is good just keep freaking out about if they have eggs in them I told my doc I was worried and he said not to be silly and that I was a worrier...lol.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

You are a worrier    your results are excellent and your  3 dominant follies on each side are following each other in size. Textbook really. So try and relax ( I know it is difficult   ) .

I am trying nat at the moment following surgery 2 months ago.  I may have a last try in sept, but not necessarely at HH. Not sure yet what will do next. Taking a break as advised by surgeon/gyne/obetrician who operated on  me in France.
Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I hope everything works out just right for you.....keep me posted...I do try to get on here every now and again but it's hard getting the laptop at home as there is always someone on it.hehe

Take Care

J
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh hate it when you lose a post  

Wendy - sorry to hear about your dad       positive vibes for your tx    

J&J- good number of follies and positive vibes for lots of lovely eggs    

FM- hope your doing really well hun

EBW- ditto  

nikki2008- thanks for advice on hsg- you were right  

Nicky - hope your well and good luck for your review

rafs- hope your lining is thickening nicely   not long now     

Gaye- poor you  -these men do not realise how much we need them to make the effort too. I've been exactly where you are many times     Glad you are getting him in line  

totyu- any sign yet? How frustrating

There are another three hammersmith girls who do not post here but post on the London girls TTC thread and one just got a lovely BFP from a 1st cycle and she is a more mature one like me- so good to see HH is having success's with some of us   I'm posting quickly but HSG went fine yesterday and thanks for your lovely messages. Spoke to My consultant Mr Trew and apparently prof Hemmingway said everything looks completely fine so I'm starting suppressing for FET next week   Wish me luck and I will post soon,

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne,
oh my god ! this is quick! so are you D/R again ? I am not sure what is involved in a FET. lots of    
Future Mummy


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

NIkki,

Just typed you a long post but lost it. I don't have the will to type it all again. PM me if you'd like to talk re MTHFR, I am homozygous for C677T mutation and was treated with heparin and extra folic acid at HH.

Best

Britgrrl


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello all

Julie - glad all went well, that's good news.  d/regging next week - that's great.  i can tell you all about FET. 
I'm now on 2 patches, so i'm hoping my lining is thickening.     


FM - hello 

J&J  - good luck for Friday.    sounds like you have a good number of follies.  

have a good night everyone 

Rafs xoxoxox


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Julie just want to wish you the bestest of luck for next week   

J&J Good luck for EC Friday and hope you get lots of good embies for transfer next week 

Any ideas if stress can make you feel like AF is coming?  I don't feel particularly stressed but I am trying to make sense of symptoms.  My AF shouldn't come till next week but I am having cramp and spotting.  I know it is too early to but I have done x2 pregnancy tests both BFN  I am slightly worried that my cycle is going to turn all irregular on me just before we start treatment.  Do you think that this is going to be a problem 

Love Gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

FM- I know I cant quite believe I'm all systems go again as only two weeks ago I was testing and had a beta level of 30 something  but with AF. Its the waiting that kills me so hence my manic HSG & & consultations with Mr T. Its lucky he's so available for appointments at Harley Street. I'm a little nervous as I asked on a few threads about people taking frozen embies to blasts and only one person replied and she did it abroad. I asked Mr T about it yesterday and he played it down by saying it was not something they had done very often as many don't get enough frosties to go for it. still he didn't actually say how many they had done   I have do down regulate then have hormone patches to thicken the lining so do my first jab Tuesday     Hope your doing well  

Gaye - could be stress hun. If you were pregnant it may not how yet. Hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi ladies

I was fascinated to read Britgirl's latest post re: MTHFR. 

I had my final appointment at St. Mary's yesterday at 'The Recurrent Miscarriage clinic' and all my tests were absolutely normal bar one - apparently I came up positive for MTHFR! (I'd never heard of it before!!) They simply advised me to take an increased daily dose of folic acid (500mg) but did not give me a prescription or anything - how easy is this increased dose to get hold of? All the chemists seem to sell it as 400mg. The consultant didn't seem unduly concerned, felt it "may" have contributed to my 3 miscarriages but other than that said he does not need to see me again. Any experience anyone has in this area would be gratefully received.

Other than that, following the recent successful op on my ulcer, we are now all systems go. I have my 'monitoring' month at the ARGC next month and then another round of IVF after that. So ready to get started again...  

Best of luck next week Julie-Anne, I have everything crossed for you   and hope all goes well on Friday J&J   

Lots of love & luck to everyone else,

Lxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

good luck on friday J&J and Woo!

Sorry cant stop, yet moe visitors here which is just sending me   Im shattered.

(Mind you also been playing at making a montage of K's pics with onetruemedia- talk about addictive.....hm should be washing up....

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Loubedoo - it's 5mg (milligrams) you need, not 500mg. The standard dose is 400 MICROgrams, not milligrams. You can get to 5mg by taking 13 of the standard dose (i actually did this for a while!) or by getting a prescription for the 5mg version. It's easy to get this, any pharmacy will stock it and it's very cheap. But you do need a prescription.

I'm afraid I can't remember when you had your miscarriages, but the suggestion is that MTHFR is involved in second trimester miscarriages, not first trimester ones, so your consultant is probably right to tell you not to worry. Having said that, I bet ARGC will put you on heparin and baby aspirin, just to be on the safe side. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Britgrrl and loubeedood re MTHFR: I had my appointment at The Miscarriage Clinic today with Dr ******* and I must say I was rather pleased that I got a second opinion. He reassured me that I don't need to be on Heparin before I get a BFP but he did prescribe 5mg folic acid which for some reason HH did not. 

I am getting immune screening done and will see him again in two weeks to discuss the results. He also thought me TSH was too high and free Thyroxine too low (indicates underactive thyroid). HH never tested my thyroid levels, I had this done privately, and Dr ******* wants my TSH below 2 before I cycle again.

Bobbi - I had acupuncture at HH and will do so again on my next cycle. I felt it improved recovery and made me feel more relaxed.

Julie - wow that's quick, good luck with you FET     .

Gaye - hope your AF sorts itself out    

Rafs, Woo and J&J - all the best    

Who did I forget?     to all the HH ladies, 

Nicole


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello again,

I haven't posted for a while as nothing new to report. Good luck to all those ladies in cycle and about to start. I'm sorry to read that there hasn't been good news on this thread for some of you.  

I started my cycle this week, I'm doing the short protocol and had my first injection of Gonal F this morning. Has this made anyone else feel quite queasy?

I have my first scan on Monday to see if things are progressing nicely, fingers crossed that they are. All in all my experience of HH has been awful this week so I do hope things get better as I'm feeling quite low when I should be so excited.

Can you ladies who have done this before advise if it is ok to go swimming? I find that this relaxes me but I'm not sure if I should continue after EC?


Thanks - take care all
Northernfox
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck

I was advised by many people not to swim (or bath) in the 2ww!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks EBW  - I hope you and Kate are well. x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

we are ok thanks.

BTW You may want to get a second opinion though re the bathing....you are "talking" to someone who didnt have a bath from before EC until she was 13w pg!  (I did shower though....! )


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Ha ha ha  

Now you've got me thinking.....what's the reason for the none bathing? The last two days have been awful, so the swimming was helping to chill me out. 

I have accupuncture tomorrow to relax but running out of new ideas for relaxation now - how did you cope?

Thanks for the advise
Northernfox
x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Bobbi

I had acupuncture at HH it was fine actually.

Have you had it before?


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

J&J, Woo & northernfox- good luck    

Nikki- good to hear your appointment & tests are going well. Good to know Dr ******* is happy to treat alongside treatment at other clinics. How long does it take for the tests to come back? 

loubeedood - Interesting what St Marys found. As Britgirl mentioned clexene seems pretty standard with ARGC protocols so maybe all the extras there will make the difference for you     Sticky vibes and good luck.

Rafs- good luck for your scan Monday and really hope your little embies will survive the thaw next week and you will have some lovely little embies to put back   

EBW- no baths   I'm the same so as soon as af started coming this cycle I had a long and very hot bath- bliss  

Ordered my drugs today so will have them tomorrow- cheapest part of the whole process so far. Wish it cost this little on a fresh cycle only just over £100 so roll on Tuesday. 

FM- you have me fascinated with your diffrent profile picture everyday- keep them comming especially the cute ones  

Hi to all I've missed

Julie xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Julie

Good luck for Tuesday ~ is this when you start?

Was wondering if any of you know how much it cost's to freeze embies if we manage to get enough, this is not something that HH have spoken about to us and we were told that they would discuss on Monday when we are due to go back for ET (fingers crossed we get to this stage), I am just not sure how it all works, this is my first IVF cycle and it's NHS I know that we would have to pay for freezing if we go this route but have no idea on costing or how soon you have to pay....?

Also if you do FET do you just do the Buserelin injections for a couple of wks then they do FET, not sure on how these cycles work either, I know I maybe jumping the gun a bit but want to make sure I know everything.

EC is tomo and I'm so scared I couldn't sleep lastnight, I have never been in hospital for anything in my life so this is really worrying the whole process was but I managed to get this far and am pleased with myself, I keep getting so emotional though as tomo will be a month since my dad died which makes it even harder for me, I miss him terribly but I know he would want me to be strong.

Northen Fox - Hope you acupuncture goes well today, where abouts are you going for it?  Why are you feeling so low at the moment, have things not been going to plan for you?

J
x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Julie - had bloods done yesterday and will see him again in two weeks, that's quite quick isn't it? Curious to see if the thyroxin he prescribed will improve my energy levels. I am glad I saw him, I just don't think that HH is proactive enough. They are all about following NICE guidelines and by the time NICE has caught up with medical developments I am in my menopause!

J&J - I was nervous about EC first time but actually it's nothing to worry about, I never remember anything and felt rather happy afterwards, no doubt as a result of the opiates. I am so sorry about your dad   there is never a good time to loose a father but undergoing IVF while grieving must be especially hard. All the best for tomorrow


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bobbi - so sorry to hear that   but good that it was diagnosed in time, I did not know that it can be a risk under anaesthetic but to my knowledge both hypo and hyperthyroid can affect your chances of conception. I was told that a TSH of between 1-2 is optimas for TTC. Good luck with your appointment this pm


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JandJ, sweetie, I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Youwill see , EC is really not a big deal, I thought it would be too at my first. Actually going under, ( sedation ) without intubation is kind of nice and relaxing   , I think so anyway. You don't remember anything and if you have some AF pain ( I did not, then they give you some painkiller so that you arevery comfortable). Then the nurses really spoil you andyou can havetea and vbiscuits and orange juice and sanwidches. 
It mustbe a very emotional time for you following your daddy passing away   .I am sure he would be very very proud of you   .

Bobbi, I am very sorry to hear your cycle is postponed. It must be frustrating, but they have found a condition which is easily treatable, and if they had not you could have had a problem indeed with IVF but also later in life. Thyroids problems are not often diagnosed, but there are meds now to treat them very well  so it should really be checked routinely by GPs. 
In a few months you will be ready though, it is just a temporary but frustrating setback     

Julie Anne, I will do my best to entertain you with my avatars. Noted you like the cute ones best.

Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Girls

Just want to say a big thank you to all of you that posted back to me your kind words have helped me alot this morning and I feel a little bit better about speaking to others that have been through it all.

Bobbi3 I hope all goes well for you today I will keep everything crossed for you.

Julie - Good luck for Tueday!

Does anyone know what consultant is SC by the way?


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

J&J good luck tomorrow with your EC.  Not sure if this will help but I find focusing on my breathing when scared/nervous about something works well.  Breathing in through your nose out through your mouth for about a minute settles me down.  Could be the breathing that works or just focusing on something else for a few minutes.  You'll be right sweets it is all for a greater cause, right? 

Bobbi sorry to hear about your treatment being postponed 

I am interested in alternative stuff that may support IVF treatment such as acupuncture and Reiki.  A few of you have talked about acupuncture, when would you recommend starting?  Anyone had reiki treatment and would you recommend it??

Coming on symptoms have stopped so not sure what was going on there , I really appreciated the encouraging comments

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck JandJ - thinking of you  

Bobbi, really sorry to hear your news - your positive attitude is commendable and I'm sure it will all work out for you.

Gaye - I feel the same, this is my first cycle and there is so much I don't know. I'm blown away by the knowledge of some of the ladies on this thread, it's truly amazing. 
I started my first accupucture last Thursday and started the Gonal F injections on Tuesday this week. My accupuncurist said I should have started sooner - perhaps 2/3 months ago however it's only going fine, had my second session this evening.

Northernfox
x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Gaye

Thanks for your post, yes it is all for a greater cause your so right but I just feel a mess tonight i want to cry I am shaking so much I am sooo scared..

xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

J&J - good luck tomorrow.       Will be thinking of you.  

Bobbi - really sorry to hear your treatment is postponed.     

Gaye - I started acupuncture about 3 months before my first IVF cycle.  I've been having acupunture for over a year now.  Now that i'm cycling again, i've been seeing my acpuncturist weekly.  It personally helps me relax. I don't think there's a set time to start acu during cycle, so i'm sure whenever you start would be a good time. 
Good luck    

Northern Fox - good luck.  hope you're doing well and no major symptoms with the drugs.    

Julie, FM, EBW - Hello 

Julie - thanks again for the pep talk last night.  sending you positive vibes for Tuesday.  Did you get your prescription?  
The patches are starting to bug me, nothing major, just that they bubble, and they do come off in the shower.  I'm constantly making sure that they're not peeling off and that i'm getting all the drugs that i need. I'm sure i'm getting enough, will find out on Monday.  


good night ladies.  
Rafs xoxox


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

HH have just rung and as i expected it's another BFN for me today


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

So sorry Woo


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Wendy - Thinking of you

J&J - I hope EC went well today

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

for woo xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

woo, I am so very sorry.  

JanJ , how did EC go?  

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Wendy, I am so sorry sweets 

love gaye


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Scooter and future mummy

EC went well I am in pain today though so sore but it's easing off a little now.
I had 15 follies and got 11 eggs they seemed pleased with this so just hope all goes well this wkend as we are due for ET on Monday they decided they are def going to do ICSI they said they would prefer to do this so that's fine by us whatever helps.

Hope you are all ok

woo so sorry to hear you got a BFN I hope you are ok missy

xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Wendy - so sorry to hear your news     

J&J glad EC went well.  11 eggs - well done.  Get some rest this weekend and all the best for Monday. 

Have a good weekend everyone 

Rafs xxxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Woo - I'm really sorry to see your news.    Hope your dad is doing ok.
Bettyx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Wendy, so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you a big hug. 

J&J, congrats, you survived the EC.  I told you it would be ok. You had a great result and if they're doing ICSI I'm sure you'll get at least a handful that fertilise.  Dont' worry if you feel sore this weekend.  That's normal.  Just lie in bed and read lots of trashy mags.
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Woo- really sorry to hear your result    Hope your father is doing better too  

J&J- well done on your eggs and hope you have lots of lovely embies for Monday    Good luck 

Rafs- good luck for your scan on Monday- positive vibes that by the end of next week you will be PUPO    

Hi to all I've missed   I'm gearing up to start supressing Tuesday - bring on the hot flushes   not


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JandJ, well done girl! very good result!! try and rest a lot and lots of   for Monday!

Future Mummy


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

J&J hope the soreness has eased.  hope you're getting a lot of rest.  
Good luck tomorrow.   

Julie - not long to go ..... hope you're having a good weekend. 

I'm looking forward to my scan tomorrow morning.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Rafs xoxoxox o


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Peeps

Shania ~Yes I survived the EC LOL I was upset in there as it was 4 wks since my dad died so it was a very emotional time but the sedation relaxed me so much.
I am feeling alot better today still a little sore but resting up.

Is it normal that HH do not call if it's over the wkend for EC etc? Just I was reading on some other boards and they had calls yesterday to let them know how many they got so I am feeling sick and nervous at not knowing, I really hope we have some to put back tomo.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

Can any of you tell me in your experience if you have had EC on Friday at HH have you not been called on Saturday to let you know how many fertilised etc? I was told to just come back on monday (tomo), feeling so nervous and anxious through not hearing anything I feel sick, worried every emotion rolled into one...

Would appreciate it if someone got back to me asap as my appt is 9.30 tomo morning.

Jackie
xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

jandj i see no one has replied to you sice you 1st asked earlier   im sure someone will pop on + see your ? + sorry i cant help, i would of thought that they would of at least let you know how many fert but all hosps are different i suppose + maybe this is something you can bring up with them tommorow when you go, i certainly would as its not nice being left + you really should be kept in the loop at all times  

i hope all is well come tommorow + will look out for your news hunny in the meantime please try + relax, dont want your BP up  

xxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

I cant help on the weekend calls but the experience on the board from the past would seem to be that if the news was really bad they would have called. Hopefully you wont need a next time but I panicked one cycle as we didnt have many eggs and the embryologist was happy to speak to DH 4 times between EC and day 2 ET to reassure us. 
I' m sure it will be fine.
Bettyx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Betty

Thanks or replying to me that's really helpful of you to get back to me.

Jackie

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JanJ, 
hi sweetie, they don't call back routinely anymore from what I can remember. Unless there is a problem . So no news good news I would have thought. I wish you a lot of   for tomorrow.
Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

JandJ - well done with EC and good luck with ET today!!  

I had my first scan today - which is the usual day 5 day scan but on day 8 and I only started Gonal F injections on day 3 instead of the standard day 2 (long story!)

My scan today showed 4 follicles on my left ovary which at the moment is too high and as such inaccessable, and 2 follicles on my right. All of them are not as developed as they would have hoped at this stage (9mm and 9.5mm) so did bloods and am awaiting a call back this afternoon.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is this very bad news?

The Doctor said that the left may drop with the weight of mature follicles however this is not a guaruntee. I am gutted. I am hoping my call back this afternoon is to increase my dosage and not cancel as a poor responder but am preparing for the worst. 

Any advise would be very much appreciated.
Thanks
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen fox, 

I have a feeling that doc is being very negative.  It would not be thefirst time, so you may have to insist for more drugs or longer stimming , some of them panick just when something is different. I am not a doc so maybe there is a prob but my gut feeling is they are too pessimistic.

I have a high left ovary. The first time I had IVF they told me , and that guy ( no longer there) said not very good news, we may not be able to access your left ovary and only 3 on the right so will see how it develops. I was left like this.I emailed dr Lavery saying Iwanted another opinion and another scan with the senior person there ( dashree or jashree, not sure anymore of her name,very nice lady with a beautiful smile, she is the sonographer , not a doc but is given complex cases to see, she has a better scan machine and never hurts and always manage to access areas better). Anyway I had my next scan with her and she said the ovaries could be accessed, and all was well and I was ready for collection. I got 8 eggs, 7 fertilised. Unfortunately I had a BFN but that was because of implantation prob. 

I think with EBW the doc lady was a bit negative too, wasn'it the case EBW? and now you have beautiful little kate! 

Sending you lots of    . 

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you Future Mummy - with this being my first IVF I don't have any experience to compare it to - he did tell me to come back on Wed for the next scan so I am hoping beyond anything that the call this afternoon is to increase my dosage of Gonal F (currently 225 iu) and that things are dramatically different on Wed - which will be my day 10.

Do you know what day EC usually takes place and what's the latest they'll do it?

Northernfox
x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi All

Just to let you know I had ET today 2x 8 cell embies put back am getting cramping at the moment not sure if thats normal but have still got pain from EC last wk.
Taking plenty of best rest now though.
Sounds silly but they said to me give it 2 mins then you can empty your bladder when I finally went I was scared my lil embies would fall out..then fell asleep at home and woke up thinking i've lost them in the loo....LOL  hope they are still in there all snug...

How's everyone else?

Jackie
xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Well done JandJ - Sending you lots of sticky vibes for your embies.

I had my call from Hammersmith this afternoon, I have to increase my dosage of Gonal F to 300iu per day and go back on Wednesday for the next scan.

Hoping and praying things are better then.

Northernfox
x


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello all

I'm new here, though I have read through some of your posts. I've just completed my second ivf cycle at Hammersmith.

I was posting really to reassure you Northernfox. I wasn't responding well on this cycle and also had my dose bumped up, the phone call made me feel like a failure and in reality it's just a little adjustment! It took me 18 days of Gonal F before my follicles were deemed fat enough and had egg collection on day 20. I'm pregnant now. Hopefully the bigger dose will move things along nicely for you. 

Good luck to all, if not now, then in the future xx

Biddy


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello everyone 

J&J - Well done you!!! Wishing you all the best         get some rest. Sending you lost of positive vibes

Norther Fox - glad they've increased your dosage.  Wishing all goes well    

Congratulations Biddy - wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy.  

Had my scan this morning and my lining is thick enough for FET on Thursday.  I just really hope and pray that our embies survive. We have 2 average embies & 1 good.        keeping positive and sending our 3 embies good vibes.
please, please, please.... 

Julie - good luck tomorrow. will be thinking of you  

Rafs xxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hello there biddy 

i see this is your 1st post so i am going to leave you the link for intro's thread ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0 please make use of this + intro yourself on this page, here you will get lots of info + help navigating round the site 

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen fox, I am sure the extra dosage will make a difference.     

Biddy , welcome and congratulations! wonderful news! 

Julie Anne, lots of   for tomorrow.

JandJ, fantastic,  girl! you see! nowyou mustrest and try and take it easy     

Rafs, sending you lots of positive vibes for your FET      

Hello everybody else!

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you Biddy - your story is really inspiring.
Congratulations on your BFP, wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy.

Good luck with your FET on Thursday Rafs, I will be thinking of you.

JandJ, I hope you are getting lots of rest - look after yourself

Northernfox
x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Wow there has been lots of chatter recently!

JandJ so glad to hear that ET went well on Monday, look after yourself sweets

Good luck NorthernFox with the increase in dose, hope it does the trick!

Julie - Thinking of you today

Rafs - sending you well wishes for Thursday   

Welcome Biddy! and congratulations 

Wendy - hope you are doing OK 

Big hello to everyone else!

Love Gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

J&J- well done and good luck for your 2ww    

Northernfox- sorry your scan made you feel a bit low. Hopefully the increase in gonal will make all the difference    

Refs- wow- your almost pupo   Sending you mega sticky vibes for your embies surviving the thaw     I'll be thinking of you on Thursday 

Biddy- congrats  

gaye, bobbi, FM and all thanks for your good wishes. Now underway and have my suppressed scan on the 6th   

Julie xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all

The scan was better today and my follicles are growing bigger, however my left ovary is still too high which may only leave me with two follicles from the right to attempt to extract eggs from. This is probably a stupid question but are there sometimes more than one egg per follicle or is it one, possibly none?

Will they attempt to try to extract eggs from the left if my ovary doesn't move?

Thanks
Northerfox
x


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

NOrthern fox, keep your chin up, I've never stimmed for less than 15 days and got plenty of eggs most times. One thing, once you start gonal F, you count the days from when you started it, not from the day of your period. So you actually had a scan on day 5 of stimms from what I can tell from your post. Follicles at 9mm is not bad at that point at all.

Hope all goes well for you.

BG


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello all

Thank you all so much for welcoming me!

Fingers crossed for your little ones Rafs. Those waiting days are terrible... all that waiting for the phone not to ring. I was jumping when I got text messages, as if they'd text you "yr embies didn't make it :-("

More reassurance for you northernfox, they couldn't collect any eggs from my left ovary on my first attempt. They thought they would get three from my right but actually got six. I'd say they'll keep you going on the drugs for longer in the hope some of your smaller follicles fatten. Are they sure they won't be able to get to the left?

Biddy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen fox, great news that follies are growing. 
have you asked to be scanned by sonographer? when you next book our final scan  say you want it done by sonographer ( I think her name is jayshree) she is the best. ( atmy lastIVf I requested her for all my scan and refused the docs doing itas they never see as well as the sonographer , and having a high left ovary I was allowed to make that request).  She managed to get a good picture of my high left ovary and said it was moving while the doc before said he was not. It might not make adifference for you but worth the try?
Also they should try anyway at EC to access your high ovary even if notes say , it is not moving. 
Since then I had a lap they look ed atovary and it is fine at this place just a bit high and no adhesions! ultrasounds can also sometimes give distorted images.

They will really do their best to get all the follies. Some docs at scans tend to be negative. 

Lots of   to you,
Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you BG, Biddy and Future Mummy.

FM - when do I request the Sonographer, at the scan inself or or over the phone now? My next scan is on Friday so do I need to be requesting her now?

Also, is there anything I can do intentionally which will help my ovary move?!

Thanks again.

JandJ - I hope you are all well and taking it easy.
Rafs - good luck for tomorrow
Julie-Anne  



x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey 

I am doing ok thanks feeling nervous already and not even close to test date yet.....

Northen fox ~ I hope you get some better news this friday I am sure it will all be ok... what time is your scan? I am back at HH this friday for acupuncture.

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northenfox, yes you must request for her when you book on the phone. Ifthey ask questions, just say that you have an ovary which is very high and difficult to see, which is why you are having the next scan with the sonographer. And if they ask if you have been told to do so ( which theywon't as they just book ) , well yes you have been told


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen fox, just saw your second question: I don't think you can do anything to move your ovary. The only thing that could maybe relax or boost energy down there is accupuncture.worth a try? They have an accu there, maybe you can even call her and ask her if a session with her could improve things?
   
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

northernfox- good luck for your next scan and sorry your ovary is not behaving- fingerscrossed things will be fine next scan    

J&J- hope your surviving your 2ww and sending you positive vibes    

Rafs- good luck for tomorrow and hope your little embies survive and divide    

Hi to all I've missed and hope your having a great week

Julie x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello all

Thank you all so much for the well wishes.  1 more sleeps and my little embies will be back with me      
I'm staying positive and keeping everything crossed.    
Im scheduled to be at HH tomorrow at 10am.  I spoke to the senior embryologist yesterday and i had asked him for the grades of our 3 frosties. - we have 1 good & 2 average.  He was very helpful, but I started getting nervous when he started talking about survival rate, etc....  I'm just hoping for the best    

J&J -     thinking of you and wishing you all the best.   

Northern fox - glad that you've had a better scan and hope Friday brings you more good news.    

Julie - how are you doing?  thinking of you 

Hello FM, Biddy, BG, gaye, bobbi and everyone else 

Just had a lovely curry.  I'll have an early night - tomorrow is a big day!!!!!

Have a good night

Rafs xoxoxo


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi to All

Rafs good luck for today      

JandJ sending you lots of sticky vibes for your lil embies

NorthenFox hope to hear your ovary is starting to behave and you get some good news from the sonographer tomorrow  .  In regards to your earlier question I think you only get one egg per follicle.  The follicle usually contains an egg but sometimes that egg may not mature correctly.

My update is that I had ultrasound and bloods taken this week.  Not much different from my last investigations with mild PCOS on left ovary and cyst on right which is slightly bigger than last time at 2cm (this makes sense with the twinges I get on that side!).  Would you know if they would want to aspirate cyst before starting treatment?  Ovary is still within a normal size but all the good tissue is squished by the cyst.  We have our follow up appointment on 7th May and hope to start down regulation with next cycle which will be around 17th May.  Do you think there is enough time for prep, getting drugs etc or am I cutting it fine?  I just want to get the ball rolling?!?!

Love gaye


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you Future Mummy, I've called HH and made my appointment tomorrow morning with Jayshree - they were fine about it and didn't question me at all. Cheers

I'm also having my weekly acupuncture session this evening and my acupuncturist is also a yoga teacher, so I guess there is no harm in asking if there is a yoga position I can get into which may help my left ovary move....  

I really hope that you get a result TTC naturally since your operation.  

JandJ, hang in there - sending you lots of positive vibes   

Rafs - thinking about you today  

Biddy - I hope your 40ww is going well, do you have a scan date yet?

Big Hello's to Gaye, Bobbi3 an Britgirl

Northernfox
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rafs    

Northenfox, excellent, she is very skilled and does not hurt when she does scan ( I find most docs do , as my ovaries really get swollen) . Lots of   for tomorrow.
JandJ, how are you doing?
Hello to everybody else,
Future Mummy


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the well wishes.  

I'm pleased to say that 1 out of our 3 frosties survived.       I now have one 2 cell embryo back with me.  I'm so, so happy to have made it this far. I'm now officially on the 2ww         

I had very little sleep last night; I was tossing and turning thinking about our little embies. We were the last ones to be seen by the embryologist this morning, and i kept myself busy by reading trashy magazines.  I was so nervous.  
I'm just now so relieved. 

now on to the next hurdle....        


Thanks again for all the positive vibes. 

Love to all 
Rafs xoxoxox


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Fantastic Rafs!!

I will keep everything crossed for you that your little embie stays where it belongs   

Get plenty of rest
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rafs, this is such good news. Sending youlots of      
Future Mummy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well done Rafs! It only takes one! You must be just thrilled to have it back where s/he belongs.

Northernfox, there was a lot of pushing and shoving of my ovary towards the needle during my first egg collection, so you could try a bit of that  I was also told that as the ovary gets heavier it tends to sit lower so you never know.

We had our 6 week scan on Tuesday... more crazy nerves, I slept so badly the night before. Jayshree was running late too. We got the best news: a fetal pole and a heartbeat. I've relaxed a bit now. I know we're not out of the woods yet but I'm determined to enjoy the walk all the same.

Biddy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Rafs - I'm so pleased ET went well, well done 

Biddy - great news about your scan, try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy!

My HSG showed uterine adhesions from the placenta.  I'm having a hysteroscopy next month and then hopefully I can start FET the month after.  It's all a bit frustrating!

Scooter


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Great news Rafs and Biddy.

Scooter - how frustrating but better to get it sorted now.

Hot news from an old timer from these boards: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138478.0

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Rafs what great news, yah!!!!  Look after yourself    

love gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Rafs       Fab new sweetie and enjoy being pupo    

biddy- very reassuring and congrats  

Scooter- what a pain. Good to hear you are getting it sorted and start asap  

I'm now down regulating for my fet and my ovaries are protesting and giving me lots of cramps  

Hope everyone is well

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Biddy, this iswonderful news!  
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, I can't believe you are D/R again so soon. Soon you are going to be PUPO !  

Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi everyone

Future Mummy ~ I am doing ok thanks been in a little pain still but called the hospital as I was worried and they told me it was from EC that I was feeling this way so that was a relief...
Been feeling a few cramps today so am still resting up but going to HH tomo for my acupuncture appointment hoping that will help things, really praying that my embies hang in there I really could do with some good news my life is all over the place and I am missing my dad dearly (not sure if you know he died 5 wks ago).

How are you anyway

One more thing I have been having a glass of pineapple juice a day it's 100% pure, no artificial stuff, anyone know if this is ok?

Also can you eat peanut Butter when in 2ww

Jackie
xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good afternoon all,

My scan went well today, I saw the sonographer instead (Jayshee) and she was fantastic. I now have 3 follies at maturity and 3 nearly there. They are going to call me back this afternoon to advise whether EC will be on Monday or Tuesday. She also said that she thought my left ovary may be accessible as she managed to move it by pushing my abdomen down - this is such great news and such a turnaround from Monday's very negative scan. Thank you so much for the advice Future Mummy you are an absolute star!!

So I will have 6 altogether if this is the case or 2 if only the right. Praying for 6 lovely eggs  

Thanks for all your support - it's so much appreciated. 

Onwards and upwards to the next hurdle eh? Whoever said this was a rollercoaster ain't kidding, however it's much less enjoyable.

Love to everyone
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls,

JandJ, the cramps you are feeling now could be implantation!   your daddy would be very proud of you going through EC and ET, and I am sure he is looking after you somehow    

regarding pineapple juice I would have thought that was fine, although isn't especially good while stimming? I would stay away from peanuts though , as it is easy to develop an allergy to them and women who take peanuts during their pregnancy can havetheir kids developping an allergy later in life. Not sure if true during 2ww, but personnally would stay away from it. Of course if you have already taken a spoon or two don't think it matters, it is more if you eat quite a lot. Just a personnal view as you asked.  

Northenfox, I am so happy things are getting much better. Jayshree is not over optimistic she says things like they are ( although never pessimistic! ) so if she tells you it can be moved then there is really a good chance it will . You are nearly there!     

Scooter, it must be frustrating but then after procedure you will be 110% to have BFP  

Julie Anne, sending you lots of   

Hello everybody else, have a nice week end!

Future Mummy


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Friday

Thanks for all the support.  you are all so wonderful!!!!  

J&J - how are you doing? hope today is good for you. I'm sure your Dad would be so proud.  Thinking of you.    

Northern Fox - great news!  So, so pleased things are looking much better.  

Scooter - hello.  how are you feeling?  when is your procedure?

Julie - how are you my sweets? hope buserelin is treating you well.  

Bobbi - thanks for the positive vibes.  The procedure you're thinking of is HSG. 

Biddy - great news about your scan.  how exciting

hello gaye, betty, fm 

Have a good weekend everyone. 

love to all 
Rafs xxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey

Rafs - i'm doing well thanks, how are you?

Future Mummy - thanks for info also regarding pn butter, I haven't had any just been really wanting it , it smells so good lol....

Hope all you other girlies are doing well....   

J
xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello!!

Wendy -     sending you lots of hugs, take care.

Biddy - Congratulations...!!!!

Rafs & JandJ- Well done and hope your ok? sending you both lots of sticky vibes..

NorthernFox goodluck for Mon/Tues...may it be your turn this time  

Julie - Anne - hope down regging is going well? wishing you a smooth ride and showering you in 

EBW how are you and Kate??

Ali M, Shania hope your both growing well 

Nicky - how are you?? 

Just  a quick update....AF arrived on Friday had a scan at G&T and the ultrasound apparently showed 'something' but I was advised not to get to excited...(which of course prompted mass buying of HPTs!!) all negative... given all the others previously had been I should have known better!!! sums up that state of confusion I am constantly in with my understanding of all of this...

So back in the queue to join that rollercoaster ride again, looking to start next cycle approx end of May/ June depending on how Moody AF is being.

In the meantime my flatmate from Uni called with her good news two people in my 'pod' at work are pregnant and spend most of their day sharing pictures of maternity clothes and baby talk which I am finding a slow form of torture.... I am sure you know what I mean.... any tips ons on coping appreciated!!!

Big   to anyone I have missed....
Tots


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all

Tots - sounds just like my office last year, 5 pregnancies with the babies all due within a week of each other. No tips for coping I'm afraid other than to put a brave face on. I did, all the time my heart was breaking.. 

JandJ and Rafs - hope you are both taking it easy.

Julie-Anne, hoping your cycle is going well

Future Mummy, Gaye, Bobbi, Biddy, Scooter - hope you are all having a nice relaxing weekend.

I had my scan this morning, I now have all my follicles between 18mm & 20mm and a new one (on the difficult left of course!) at 14mm. So 7 in total. EC is scheduled for Tuesday and my late night injection at 11.30pm this evening. I'm very excited and so pleased - the Dr thought again today that the left ovary may well be accessible.  

Take Care
x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Northenfox

Great news about your left ov, so hope all goes ok for you babe.

I am well thanks getting lil niggles every now and then but hoping this is normal getting nervous about Friday and can't help myself i'm on knicker patrol  

Good luck to all you other girlies out there.

Jackie
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,


Rafs- hope your doing well and enjoying being pupo     Sticky vibes

J&J- 5 days to go. hope the 2ww insanity has not kicked in too much and sticky vibes    

FM- thanks for thinking of me- how are you doing?

NorthernFox - good news re your scan. good luck for EC tuesday and i sincerely hope you get some good eggs and they can access your difficult ovary    

tots- not long now       others news is hard and never at the right time     

Nicky, yellowrose, Gaye, Bobbi, Biddy, Scooter , EBW, Betty, britgirl and all hope your doing well

I've been DR on suprecure since the 22nd. As I've had three short protocols since I last had a cycle with DR I cant remember how I was last time but I am a bit worried that it's not working. I feel no diffrent, no hot flushes, headaches etc -nothing? I'm sure I should be feeling something? My breasts are sore  as usual with AF due over the next few days and it all feels the same except for a few cramps in the ovaries. Sure to be worrying about nothing but I don't have a suppressed scan until the 6th and with a holiday booked at the beginning of June I'm working to a schedule. Any thoughts?

Julie xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Julie

Just thought you might like to know that I did not have any symptoms at all whilst DR but I did when I started stimming......Hope all goes well for you.

As for me on the 2ww this wk has gone soooooooooo fast but I have had alot on my mind recently am sure this wk will go alot slower....

J
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks J&J-   and good luck


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello all, 

J&J - not long to go    sending you lots of sticky vibes

Northerfox - that's fab news. So good to hear that your follies are growing nicely, and good news about your left ovary.  I hope all goes well on tomorrow.   

Tots - hope you're doing ok  

Julie - not to worry, it took me over a week to feel any symptoms, and during my first cycle, i had no symptoms at all.  I'm sure buserelin is doing its thing     lots of love sweets 

I'm doing ok, been taking it easy.  I've been very busy at work so it's keeping my mind off things.  I've been having mild cramping since i've started cyclogest, but nothing major.  Just hoping our little embie is dividing and growing.     

Good luck to everyone cycling. 
love to all 
xxxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Evening all

How's everyone doing?

Rafs & Bobbi thanks for your   for me would like to send you guys some   also.

J
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northenfox, lots of   for EC today!
Future Mummy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck Northernfox! I didn't get it together to wish you well yesterday and you'll be well underway by now. Hope that left ovary bears fruit.

Biddy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi to All

NorthenFox hope everything went well for you today sweets... how did they manage with that runaway ovary?!

Jackie not long now, 3 more sleeps..... lots of sticky vibes to you    

Rafs warm sticky vibes to your lil embie  !

Hi Julie, a friend who just went through DR had none of the hot flushes etc too so just count yourself one of the lucky ones I guess  !

love gaye


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey all

quick question yesterday had bad cramping in the morning for about an hour though af was on her way but thank god never showed up.
Today been feeling like i've wet myself (tmi sorry) then went to toilet tidgy bit of pinky/brown like the size of a 5p then when I got home went to loo again and there was a tidgy bit when first wiped now nothing I am para that af is on her way in or could it be implantation I am 9dpt

J
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by....

j&j could be implantation bleeding or the opposite!  annoying huh??!! sending you lots of  

northernfox good luck today!

 to you too rafs

julieanne - not all people get symptoms while dr hang in there

tots hi  

hi everyone else sorry few personals we are doing ok although I should be cooking the dinner while k is napping...


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

praying its nothing to worry about do you think HPT would work say tomo? my test day is on Friday?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

stay away from the peesticks hon!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Jand J too early to test!      
unfortunately you have to wait and as we all know it can drive us insane ( it did for me) . If you really wantto test early then maybe Thursday morning , but remember some ladies did only show BFP on test day. I even know one on another thread who tested negative on test day  ( she had only pee stick I think) and 2 days later it became positive and stayed positive. If implantation is late then it happens. I am sending you lots of      for Friday.

Northen Fox, how did that ovary behave?      

Rafs, lots of   to your developping embie  

EBW, glad to hear you are doing fine.  

Julie Anne, how are things going , when do you think the FET will happen?  

Hello to everybody else !

Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

EBW

Ok thanks for that, I think if it is implantation then it may not be late as I read it can happen on D12 which from EC is the day I am on or if ET its d9....Holding out for a   I guess.

Hope you & your little one are well.

Jx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Nice seeing some good news in the thread. Glad you are doing well Jo.

Hope you are doing well futuremummy.

I am back at HH, just starting a fresh cycle today on day 21 protocol. Unfortunately had a 3rd miscarrriage earlier this year and got an investigation done. The good news is that they found what could be wrong with me and I am now advised to take some aspirin for blood clotting and some medicine to calm down my killer cells who could be responsible for killing out all my embryos !

I just need to wait and see now if this is going to work.

Good luck to all people on cycles now and those testing shortly.

Sara xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Sarah !   It is great that the docs think they may know why you have had miscarriages. Apart from aspirin, what do they want to give you at HH to help counter the killer cell problem? 
Lots of      to you for this cycle!
Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks all for your good wishes.

JandJ - stay positive, not long now.

EC went well, I got 5 eggs in the end. The consultant said that my difficult left ovary behaved itself perfectly and that the right one gave him a very hard time. Judging by the way I feel tonight I think he gave ME a very hard time. I felt quite tender, bruised and battered.

Fingers crossed now that my 5 eggs turn into 5 beautiful embies overnight  

Thanks again
xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Northern Fox - Well done - 5 eggs - hooray!!!!! i'm glad that everything went well.     Get plenty of rest. 
So pleased for you hon. Sending your eggs lots and lots of fertilization vibes   

J&J - sticky vibes your way.     and like the other girls have said, try and stay away from the evil pee stick.  I know it's easier said that done.  3 more sleeps.   

Sara - good luck with your next cycle.  Wishing you all the best   

EBW - hope you're well.  I've been thinking of you and been thinking about the CD you've given me.  to be honest, i haven't listened to it this time around, but have been thinking about it.  Glad you and Kate are well.  xxxx

Julie - how are you today? x


FM, Gaye, Biddy, tots, bobbi3 hello. 

Have a good night everyone.

Rafs xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

BTW - for those of you who know Anna Carby she had a baby boy last week.

All's well I believe


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well done Northan Fox on your eggs, I just looked at the info at the bottom of your message and noticed that we both had our EC yesterday. Are you going back for ET tomorrow?
I feel really bloated and sore, do you know what time we can call back to see how many of our eggs fertalised?
Koko


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Koko, how many eggs did you get?
I believe we can phone after 12.30 to find out how many fertilized, I'm terrified.

I'm quite sore too, feel battered and bruised. Lying in bed today taking it easy so that I'm as healed as possible for ET tomorrow  

Good luck    
x


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Northan Fox, I got 15 eggs so am   that they fertalize. Like you I am trying to take it easy today to be ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northenfox,well done! excellent news regarding access to both ovaries and getting the 5 eggs !  you could take some arnica homeopatic pill ( boots or pharmacy) or put some arnica cream in area, but only before ET, thus today. It will help with bruising. 
after ET I think calendula cream is OK but check with nurse.

Great that Anna had her little boy , baby number 2 , I think she has a girl already. 
She will probably look as thin as ever with her high heels when she is back in September! 

KoKo , great news about your 15 eggs!

Northen fox and Koko, wishing you the best with ET, and lots of   to your embies. 

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi FM!  The use of arnica cream/tabs was on my looonng list of stuff to ask Mr T next week so thanks for tip you gave NorthernFox.  I will look into the use of calendula cream and will check with the IVF bosses if ok.

NorthernFox and KoKo good luck to you both for ET  

Jackie   hang in there sweets until testing day.  Easy said than done, I gotta be honest I am one of those people that always has to pick the christmas present up from under the tree, rattle it and try and guess what it is when no one is watching, so I expect the 2ww is torture and takes strong will not to do a HPT!

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Future Mummy - you are so helpful as always.

I've just phone HH and now have 5/5 fertilized. I couldn't be more delighted with my 100% success rate, please let them stay with us and grow strong   

I can't stop crying I'm so happy.
Thanks you all for your support
xxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Brilliant news Northernfox! Your eggs were obviously top notch! I'll keep my fingers crossed for them all. Are they going back in tomorrow?

So Anna Carby had a boy! She still looked very neat just a month ago. I was disappointed that she wasn't going to do my transfer (a pregnant woman being such good luck) ... but the doctor who was supposed to do it couldn't get through my tricky cervix and she had to step in. And good luck she was.

JandJ: good luck for the next couple of days. Fingers crossed.

Biddy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

And congratulations to you Koko... sorry I forgot to mention your great clutch on the last post. You must be thrilled!


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi girls

Hope your all ok...

Well I dunno whats going on with me I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday and then some more today so i thought what the heck did a HPT and it come up +ve, I called HH they said no to worry bout brown stuff to rest as it could be old blood from EC....so now i'm worrying I told her i tested and I know I shouldn't have but I dont want to get overally excited until blood test on Friday.....she said it's fine just rest.

J
xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Biddy, I would have liked Anna to do mine, however it's not to be. I'm glad her good luck rubbed off on you tho - how are you feeling.

OMG JandJ - fingers crossed for your official test on Friday. You are due some good luck after all you've been through   

Koko - 15 eggs wow!! Have you called HH yet?  

Thanks Bobbi, hope you are well
xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeh it would be fab news if they can confirm it i just hope I am.....fingers x'd....

Hope your doing well. xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

eeeekk! Jackie.... everything is crossed for you


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

NorthernFox good work with 5 out of 5!    Sending you lots   for transfer on Friday and who knows you might even have some snow babies for ron (thats later on)!

love gaye


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations on all 5 fertalizing Northan Fox, you nust be thrilled  
Well I called HH and unfortnatly only 3 fertalized normally out of my 15   . Apparently my eggs were quite grainy, I dont know what that means so will hopefully be told tomorrow. I am still   that my 3 are still growing so alteast we have 3 to choose from. I am trying to stay positive but I am finding it really hard.
Koko


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

koko


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen fox, make sure you only use the arnica today, no more after ET.   

Jand J   , naughty girl, ( I woud have probably done the same    ) It is wonderful news. I think that it is safe to say that your trigger hormone has left your body so it sounds good to me. There are many reasons why women spot during 2ww and/or pregnancy and have bouncy babies. 
One of the various possibilities is that one embie has implanted and gives you a BFP signal the other one is still implanting ( late implantation) so a bit of brown blood , but the main thing is that you have a positive signal, so it really really sounds all good to me        , can'twaitfor Friday to hear confirmation  

Koko, sweetie, it is  rare that out of 15 eggs, you have 15 or even 10 fert, the more eggs produced the less the fert rate is, this what the doc once said to me, the main thing is that you have 3 that fertilised, and although it is horrible to wait until tomorrow, the chances are that now they fertilised and started dividing, they will continue to do so.    

Future Mummy


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way..............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139241.new#new


----------

